# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Ali Pashe Tepelena-figure Kombtare

## ILovePejaa

Mjeku anglez kishte dëgjuar shumë për bëmat e këqija të Ali Pashait, që nga ngjarjet e Kardhiqit e deri në ndëshkimet e rënda publike që zbatonte Pashai, por toni i përdorur në kujtimet e tij për Pashanë është tepër interesant. Mirësia e shfaqur nga një sundimtar tiran tregonte se mjalti që rridhte prej gojës së tij nuk ishte gjithmonë i hidhur

Aty nga ditët e fundit të vitit 1812 erdhi në Janinë mjeku anglez Henry Holland, mjek primar në spitalin qendror të Marinës Angleze në Ishullin e Maltës. Në atë kohë ai ishte 24 vjeç dhe kishte një shtat të gjatë e të derdhur. Ishte biri i një prej familjeve angleze më të dëgjuara të kohës. Ai kishte sjellë me vete letra rekomandimi për Ali Pashanë dhe për sekretarin e tij, Kolovo, i cili në fakt kryente detyrën e Ministrit të Punëve të Jashtme të Pashait. E vendosën si bujtës në shtëpinë e një greku që ishte një nga më pasanikët e qytetit. Në ato kohëra Kolovi ishte 54 vjeç dhe kishte një paraqitje imponuese, ku spikaste një dashamirësi karakteristike. Meqë zotëronte anglishten, frëngjishten dhe gjermanishten, I propozoi doktorit që të bëhej përkthyesi i tij. Të nesërmen e mbërritjes në Janinë, doktor Hollandi u shpu në pallat për një takim me Ali Pashën. Kur hyri në pallat, ai u ndodh ndërmjet ushtarëve shqiptarë të Pashait, të cilët me paraqitjen dhe ecjen e tyre të madhërishme silleshin lart e poshtë. Hollandit, ndërmjet karrocave të pashait që ndodheshin në atë cast në oborrin e pallatit, syri i zuri një pajton. Pajtoni ishte një karrocë e rëndë gjermane, që dukej sikur kishte përshkruar nja njëzet here rrugët e Evropës. Pasi ngjiti shkallët e gurta që i dolën përpara ai u gjend para një korridori të madh, dritaret e të cilit, të gjera dhe të larta, vështronin nga liqeni dhe nga malet e Janinës. Korridori ishte I mbushur plot e përplot me njerëz. Syri dallonte ushtarë shqiptarë, turq e marokenë. Midis tyre kishte oficerë turq, sekretarë grekë dhe izraelitë, korrierë tartarë, skllevër zezakë, tregtarë të shumtë si dhe banorë të ndryshëm që prisnin të parashtronin lutjet e kërkesat e tyre para Pashait. Kur në fund të korridorit u hap një perde e rëndë, Hollandi u gjend në një sallon të madh me një tavan të lartë. Salloni ishte i mbushur me shtylla të larta e të zbukuruara me gdhendje dhe kishte plot dritare të mëdha, të cilat vështronin nga liqeni. Muret e sallonit ishin të zbukuruara me yje të kuq e të kaltërt. Tavani i tij prej dërrase kishte një gdhendje në formë katërkëndëshi, në skajet e të cilit ishin gdhendur yje dhe mesi i tij kishte plot gdhendje karakteristike të lyera me ngjyrë të kuqe. Në muret e sallonit, ndërmjet shtyllave, vareshin shpata, dorezat e florinjta të të cilave, ishin të zbukuruara me gurë të çmuar. Dyshemeja ishte e shtruar me sixhade të bukura dhe të rënda. Salloni pothuajse në të katër anët rrethohej me mindere të gjerë, mbi të cilët ishin vendosur jastëkë të kuq, të zbukuruar me tantella të përgatitura me fije argjendi. Pranë zjarrit të druve, që digjeshin nën një tendë të qendisur me hijeshi, qëndronte i ulur Ali Pashai në një minder që ishte pak më I lartë se minderet që qarkonin sallonin madhështor të audiencave. Në kokë mbante një takie të lartë e të rrumbullaktë me ngjyrë të kaltër të errët, anët e të cilës ishin të zbukuruara me qëndisma të bëra me fije ari dhe argjendi. Mbi veshjen e tij të brendshme, që e kishte me vija të qëndisura me ar, mbante një xhubë të verdhë me reflekse të kuqe. Në brez kishte një kamë e një kobure, dorezat e të cilave ishin të zbukuruara me gurë të ndryshëm të çmuar. Edhe në gishtat e duarve kishte unaza me gurë brilantesh. Nargjileja afër tij ishte e zbukuruar me gurë brilantesh. Si përherë, ai kishte një qëndrim dinjitoz që shprehte mirësjellje. Fytyra e tij që shprehte sinqeritet ishte e qetë dhe tërheqëse, por brenda kësaj paraqitjeje, ashtu si e ka përshkruar dhe Bajroni fshihej zjarri i një furre që digjej pa ndërprerje. Hollandi e solli bisedën rreth Bajronit dhe Hobhousit, të cilët e kishin vizituar kohë më pare Pashanë. Gjatë kohës që bisedohej për këta, Pashai nuk shprehte ndonjë mërzi, por me sa dukej ai dëshironte të bisedonte më shumë për politikë. I pëlqente që biseda të zhvillohej për atë që francezët kishin bërë në Rusi dhe anglezët në Spanjë. Pas kësaj bisede u hap problemi i një anijeje të tij transporti, e cila ishte kapur nga një frigate angleze, e më pas e kishin çuar në Korfuz. Hollandi u përpoq të bënte një koment dhe të mos prekte kështu asnjërën palë. Ali Pasha e ndoqi bisedën me interes dhe pasi ia plasi një të qeshure të madhe vendosi të ndryshojë përmbajtjen e saj. E pyeti Hollandin nëse e kishin pritur mirë dhe pastaj I kërkoi që ti bënte një vizitë mjekësore të kujdesshme, para se ai të largohej nga Janina. Ky takim zgjati gjysmë ore. Gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe shërbyesit e Aliut dhe të Kolovos me veshjet e tyre më të mira, katër shqiptarë të hijshëm dhe dy robër zezakë me mjekra të bardha, qëndruan vazhdimisht në këmbë në qëndrim ceremonial. 

*Gjërat që i interesonin më shumë Ali Pashait* 

Disa ditë pas këtij takimi u thirr Hollandi për ti bërë vizitën mjekësore. Me ndërmjetësinë e Kolovosë, Pashai i kallëzoi mjekut simptomat e sëmundjes që po kalonte. Gjatë bisedës me të, ai shprehu dyshimin se mos barku i tij kishte mbledhur ujë. Sipas konstatimit të Hollandit, kjo ishte vetëm një parandjenjë e Pashait. Në çështjet profesionale goja e Hollandit ishte aq e heshtur sa nuk la gjë të shkruar për gjendjen shëndetësore të Ali Pashës. U mjaftua të thotë se nuk vuante nga asgjë serioze dhe shqetësimet që ai ndiente ishin pjesërisht pasoja të moshës dhe pjesërisht ato ishin edhe pasoja të mënyrës së jetesës së tij. Ali Pashai kur dëgjoi fjalët shpresëdhënëse të dala nga goja e një mjeku si Hollandi, shprehu një qëndrim plot mirësjellje. Ai në përgjithësi ushqente mosbesim tek fjalët e mjekëve, por kësaj here Hollandi ia fitoi zemrën e besimin. Pas vizitës mjekësore vazhdoi të flasë me të për politikë dhe pastaj e pyeti për jetëgjatësinë. Hollandi I tha se rrethet shkencore prej kohësh kishin hequr dorë nga kërkimi i eliksirit të zgjatjes së jetës. Më pas Aliu e solli bisedën edhe tek alkimia dhe i tha atij se ishte kurioz të dinte nëse ishte bërë ndonjë zbulim për prodhimin e arit. Hollandi i shpjegoi se kjo gjë ishte e pamundur dhe u përqëndrua në përpjekjet e shkencës për ta nxjerrë këtë lëndë nga minierat dhe nëpërmjet metodave të pastrimit, ta sillte atë në gjendje përdorimi. Biseda vazhdoi më tej mbi teleskopin, mbi armët, mbi fuqinë e shteteve të ndryshme, mbi ndërtimin e rrugëve dhe të urave si dhe mbi metodat që përdoreshin për zhvillimin e bujqësisë. Ali Pasha mbeti shumë i kënaqur nga takimi me Hollandin dhe kur ai u largua, i dhuroi një shpatë nga më të fismet, të përgatirur me çelik Damasku, më i çmuari i kohës dhe instistoi të takoheshin edhe herë të tjera. 

*Vizitat e tjera që bëri doktor Hollandi* 

Doktor Hollandi gjatë udhëtimi të tij vizitoi edhe Veli Pashën, një nga tre djemtë e Pashait. E gjeti të ulur mbi minder dhe në kokë mbante një çallmë të kaltërt, të mbështjellë anash me një rrip të bardhë prej linoje. Linjat e fytyrës i kishte të rregullta dhe një e qeshur karakteristike e tij të bënte për vete. Ai po i arrinte të dyzetat, ishte i claret dhe i tha Hollandit se mund të qëndronte sa të dëshironte, bile I propozoi të përdorte edhe karrocën e tij personale. Thuhej se Veliu ishte një burrë shteti më i mirë se vëllai i tij, Muhtari, por jo i aftë sa ai në çështje ushtarake. Thuhej gjithashtu se ai ishte i apasionuar edhe pas kulturës, dhe njëherë kishte ndryshuar edhe drejtimin e rrugës për të shkuar dhe për të parë antikitetet e Athinës. Thuhej se si i ati, në jetën seksuale ai nuk puthte pa kafshuar dhe nuk përkëdhelte pa gërricur. Thashethemet shkonin aq larg sa që edhe për atë që në Janinë njihej me nofkën zonja Katja pa vesh, thuhej se veshin ia kishte kafshuar Veliu në një çast dashurie. Mjeku personal i tij ishte Lluka Vajen, i cili me të hollat e Aliut kishte studiuar mjekësi në Vjenë e në Laipcig. Gjatë muajit shkurt, Hollandi shkoi në Prevezë dhe kur hyri në qytet e gjeti Pashanë në mes të një grumbulli ushtarësh shqiptarë. Kur e pa Aliu u gëzua shumë dhe e pyeti gjerë e gjatë se si kishte udhëtuar. Kur mësoi se Hollandi kishte dëshirë të shkonte në Gjirin e Artës për të vizituar antikitetet që ndodheshin aty, i dha si shoqërues dy nga ushtarët e tij më besnikë. Ishin djem shumë të hijshëm por kishin koncepte të çuditshme për dëfrimin. 

*Udhëtimet në Gjirokastër dhe Tepelenë* 

Pas dy ditë udhëtimi, Hollandi u takua rishtas me Pashanë në gërmadhat antike të Filipiadhës. Pashai plak ishte ulur mbi një jastëk të kuq prej kadifeje dhe kishte rënë në mendime të thella. Gjatë kthimit për në Prevezë, karrocën e Pashait e shoqëronte një grup ushtarësh shqiptarë, të gjithë të hijshëm dhe belholë. Në Janinë, Hollandi vizitoi edhe Muhtarin, djalin e madh të Pashait, tek i cili nuk gjeti asgjë interesante. Në vazhdim të udhëtimit të tij shkoi edhe në Gjirokastër ku pati rastin të takohet me djalin e vogël të Ali Pashës, Salinë. Saliu ishte një djalosh 12- vjeçar, por paraqitja e tij hijerëndë tregonte se ai ishte personi që komandonte në pallat. Ishte një djalosh inteligjent, flokëverdhë dhe me sy të kaltër që ngjasonin me ato të të atit, kur ishte i ri. Kama dhe pisqolla që mbante në brez ishin të vogla, dukeshin sikur ishin bërë posaçërisht për të. Mësonte shqip, greqisht dhe turqisht si dhe stërvitej fizikisht.
Hollandi vizitoi edhe Tepelenën, e cila iu duk tepër interesante. Komanda e Tepelenës i ishte besuar Isuf Arapit, vëllait dhe njeriut më të besuar të Pashait. Isufi ishte plakur shumë, i kishte arritur të nëntëdhjetat, por mosha nuk ia kishte pakësuar forcat dhe ashpërsinë. Anglezi e gjeti Isufin në një dhomë të vogël të rrethuar nga njerëzit më besnikë të gardës së tij. Ishte i veshur shumë bukur. Me kalimin e viteve, vijat e fytyrës së tij vazhdonin të shprehnin dhunë dhe seriozitet. Fytyra i ishte nxirrë edhe më tepër se ajo e një skllavi abisinas. Doktor Hollandit aty i vunë në dispozicion një apartament të veçantë. Edhe e ëma e Saliut, djalit të vogël të Pashait, e cila ishte një skllave gjeorgjiane, vazhdonte të trajtohej me dashamirësi nga Pashai. Ajo me 60 shërbëtorët e saj qëndronte në një apartament të veçantë të haremit të sarajeve. 

*Kthimi në Janinë dhe largimi* 

Hollandi, pasi u kthye në Janinë qëndroi edhe dy javë të tjera në këtë qytet dhe gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe pati takime të shpeshta me Ali Pashën. Gjatë këtyre bisedave, Pashai i ishte shprehur doktorit se kur Saliu, djali i tij më i vogël, të bëhej 16 vjeç, kishte vendosur ta dërgonte të udhëtonte. Fillimisht do ta shpinte një vit në Marok dhe pastaj në Angli, Francë, Rusi, Stamboll dhe së fundi Anadollin. I tha gjithashtu se kur i biri do të ndodhej në Angli, shpresonte se Hollandi do të ishte i gatshëm ta ndihmonte atë. Në takimin e fundit që zhvilluan, mirësjelljes dhe pritjes miqësore iu shtua dhe një ngrohtësi e veçantë. I prekur e mbylli bisedën me këto fjalë: Shpresoj se nuk do të më harroni dhe do të vini të më vizitoni prapë. Shpresoj se herë pas here do të më dërgoni letrat tuaja që do ti pres me kënaqësi. Kurse doktor Hollandi ndarjen me Ali Pashanë e përshkruan kështu:Kur u ndava me këtë njeri që vazhimisht më priti me mirësjellje e me ngrohtësi, nuk kishte sesi të mos dëshpërohesha. Kur më përcolli u ngrit nga minderi, eci në këmbë deri afër meje, pastaj më puthi në të dy faqet dhe më uroi një rrugë sa më të mbarë. Mjeku anglez kishte dëgjuar shumë për bëmat e këqija të Ali Pashait, që nga ngjarjet e Kardhiqit e deri në ndëshkimet e rënda publike që zbatonte Pashai, por toni i përdorur në kujtimet e tij për Pashanë është tepër interesant. Mirësia e shfaqur nga një sundimtar tiran tregonte se mjalti që rridhte prej gojës së tij nuk ishte gjithmonë i hidhur. Hollandi, i cili arriti të bëhet mjek personal I mbretëreshës Viktoria, atë bar mjekimi që kishte përfituar nga biseda e ëmbël me Ali Pashanë, pati rast ta përdorë shpeshherë ndaj të sëmurëve të tij.

_(marrë nga Spektër)_

----------


## Nuh Musa

mrmbrm!

A e din se mbi ali pashen eshte e shkruar nje opere?

Nga gjermani Albert Lortzing, u shfaq se pari here ne Münster viti1824, me titullin "Ali Pascha Tepelena".

Dhe thuhet se Familja e Aliut ka qene ardhacake nga azia e vogel diku, (anton, edhe turqit jane bere shqiptare!!!)


Flm

----------


## Albioni

Ali Pasha priti me ngrohtesi jo vetem Hollandin por te gjithe Anglezet e shquar qe kalonin ne Shqiperi e Greqi, duke i magjepsur,  sepse i qe vene punes nga te gjitha anet per te terhequr Angline dhe donte te perhapte aty emrin e tij.
 Nderkohe qe niste per ne Londer Spiridhon Kollovoin me anijen "Orfeu" qe u kishte kapur francezeve. Kollovoi do ti parashtronte qeveris Angleze nje aleance me kushte te qarta:
-- Britania e madhe do te furnizonte Ali pashane me armatime. Nje baze detare angleze do te ruante bregdetin shqiptar nga flotat e sulltanit dhe Napoleonit. Britania e madhe do ti jepte Ali pashait Pragen, Leukaden, Kalamasin, Meganisine dhe disa ishuj te vegjel afer bregdetit.
   Ali pashai do te vepronte kunder francezeve ne korfuz, sa kohe ata do te mbanin te pushtuar kete vend. ne rastin e nje ekspedite angleze kunder korfuzit Ali Pashai do te vinte ne dizpozicion te veprimit te perbashket 20.000 ushtare dhe furnizime te shumta ne lende te gjalle e ne lende druri. Ne rast lufte nepermjet Britanise dhe portes se larte Ali pashai merrte zotimin te hapte portet e tij per Anglezet, te luftonte ne krah te tyre, dhe tu vinte ne sherbim cdo burim te vendit. 
Ruset kishin provuar te terhiqnin Aliun ne anen e tyre, po hoqen dore perfundimisht kur pane se ai i njihte mire interesat e veta, qe shkonin ne te kunderten.  Napoleoni kishte shkruar se Ali Pasha ishte garancia me e mire kundrejte orvajtjeve te turqise per te sulmuar Fancen. Prej 16 vjetesh francezet perpiqeshin ta perdornin Aliun kunder anglezeve dhe vet Turqis dhe si nje baze te tyre per veprimet e metejshme ne lindje.  Aliu kishte shkuar me anglezet deri aty ku e conin perfitimet e veta dhe ishte ndar prej tyre, ose i ishte ven kunder sa here synimet e tij nuk puqeshin.Prej dhjete vjetesh Aliu ishte perpjekur te krijonte sipas rrethanave lidhje me Angline. Tani ishte koha ti kthente keto lidhje te rastit ne nje aleance te qendrueshme, per te mos qene i vetem kunder Sulltanit.   Anglia do te tregohej e gatshme, sepse me thyerjen e Napoleonit do te dilnin prape ne shesh rivalitetet e vjetra te anglise me rusine dhe turqine per zoterimin e mesdheut dhe rrugeve te lindjes. Per angline Ali Pashai behej po aq i rendesishem sa c'kishte qene per francezet. 




Shume autore thone se Aliut i lendi deshira per pavaresi vetem pas revolucionit freng, dhe se ai ishte nje bashkeudhetar fatlum i Napoleonit, ndryshe do te kishte mbetur nje pasha i humbur.  Ne te vertete revolucioni freng dhe Napoleoni paten nje lloj ndikimi,  por mjaft te kufizuar.  
Po te krahasojme periudhen e Napoleonit me pashane do ta vini re kete gje.

 Aliu kerkoi aleance me ruset per tu shpallur i pavarur qe me 1790, tre vjet para fillimit te revolucionit.
 Aliu ishte ber zot i Trikalles, Janines dhe Artes kur Napoleoni ishte akoma nje toger artilerie.
 Aliu kishte vene Shqiperine e jugut dhe pothuaj tere greqine nen sundim, kur Napoleoni niste terheqjen nga Rusia.
 Aliu ishte ne kulmin e fuqise, kur Napoleoni gjendej ne Elbe
 Aliu rritej dhe me tej, kur Napoleoni mbahej i burgosur prej pese vjetesh ne nje ishull ne anen tjeter te dheut.
Napoleoni dhe Aliu paten disa pika takimi, por kurrsesi nuk mund te pohohet se Aliu u rrit e shkelqeu nen Napoleonin.


 Ne librin "Ali Pasha dhe Britania e madhe" Bageli thote per Aliun "...Ai ishte nje njeri mizor, por nje pasha i drejte." Ky liber i bukur rekomandohej si tekst ne shkollat e mesme te Anglise. Meqe ne ate vend diplomacia perfshihet ne programin e ketyre shkollave "Diplomacia e Ali Pashes" trajtohej si rryme me vete.

----------

pa7ai (16-01-2014)

----------


## Albioni

Mesazh i Postuar dy here.

----------


## Kallmeti

Ali Pashe Tepelena

Ndërsa rebelizmi kronik i Jeniçerve po shkatërronte pushtetin qëndruer, autoriteti i Sulltanit nuk vepronte ma në krahinat e largëta të perandoris të tij. Prandaj, ishte fare e natyrshme që guvernatorët e provincjeve turke në Evropë, në Azi dhe në Afrikë, të orvateshin me u çkëputë krejt nga Stainbolli për të formue principata më vehte. Në fillim të shekullit të XIX Vezirët e Damaskut, të Akrës dhe të Bagdadit ishin deklarue si rebelë. Ata të Antiokës dhe të Alepit kishin fitue famë të keqe si "kulçedra mizorije". Në Egjypt, Mehmet Ali Pasha, i biri i nji katundari shqiptar prej Kavalle, ishte ba sundimtari fuqiplot i vëndit dhe lakmonte me zanë fronin e Sulltanit. Po kjo gja ndodhi edhe në Shqipni. Ali Pasha, i cili lindi në Tepelenë më 1744, arrijti sa me ushtrue nji pushtet gadi të pamvarun mbi Shqipnin, prej Shkumbinit e deri në Misolongji.
Simbas nji tradite, stërgjyshi i Ali Pashës ka qenë njifarë dervish Nazifi prej Anadollit, i cili ishte arratisë në Shqipni në shekullin e XVI, mbasi kishte ba nji të paudhë në vëndin e tij. Por versjoni i pranuem sot mbi origjinën e Ali Pashës asht ai i Pouqueville-it, konsulli francez në Janinë, i cili shkruen se ishte prej gjaku shqiptar. E ama e tij Hanko, nji grue cilët iu shtroheshin urdhnave të qendrës derisa iu leverdiste. Në krahinat malësore si Suli, Himara, Labërija, Skrapari, populli vetqeverisej, ashtu si Malësija e Veriut në kohët tona. Gjendja nuk ndryshonte nga fakti se Suliotët dhe Himariotët ishin kristjanë, ndërsa Labërija dhe Skrapari ishin myslimanë.
E vetmja lidhje në mes të këtyne komuniteteve autonome të qyteteve dhe të krahinave dhe pushtetit qendruer të përfaqsuem nga veziri ose pashaj, ishte tagri vjetuer që duhej të paguenin. Le të mos harrojmë se populli nuk shifte asnji dobi nga ky tager, as mbrojtjen e personit dhe të pasunis, as arsim, dhe asnji nga shërbimet publike të nji shteti modern. Sejcili komunitet duhej t'i dilte zot të drejtave të tij me pushkë në krahë. Kështu që grindjet lokale nuk kishin mbarim dhe davanë e fitonte kush ishte ma i fortë. Malcoret që nuk i ushqente toka ishin rrebeshi i popullatës fushore. Kohë mbas kohë ata zbritnin nga çerdhet e shqiponjës për të krye spedita plaçkitjeje, tue marrë me vehte sidomos gjan e gjallë të fusharakve. Për ta kjo ishte si me plaçkitë nji tokë të huej, mbasi në fusha shkonte vula e Sulltanit. Megjithse kishin kalue ma se tre shekuj ndën sundimin otoman, Shqiptarët myslimanë ose të krishtenë nuk e kishin harrue se ishin të nji race të ndryshme nga ajo e Turkut. Anglezi J.C.Hobhouse, i cili vizitoi Shqipnin në fillim të shekullit të XIX bashkë me Lordin Byron, shkruen kështu: "Nuk ka dyshim se kristjanët që mund të quhen Shqiptarë pa dashtë me i ba hatrin kurrkujt, janë krejt të padallueshëm nga muhamedanët. Ata janë të armatosun dhe shum prej tyne janë në shërbim të Ali pashës, tue mos ndryshue në asnji mënyrë nga ushtarët e tij të tjerë. "Vihet re ndër Shqiptarët nji frymë pamvarsije dhe nji ndjenje atdhedashunije që kapërxejnë dhe shlyejnë tiparet e veçanta që vëzhguesi i huej ven re në mes të ndjekësve të dy feve, muhamedane dhe kristjane, në viset e tjera të Turqis.
"Kështu që ndërsa banori i nji krahine tjetër, kur e pyet se çka asht, të përgjigjet "jam Turk" ose "jam Kristjan", banori i këtij vëndi (domethanë i Shqipnis) të përgjigjet "jam Shqiptar".1 Hobhouse-i qëndroi sidomos në Jardnë dhe për të Shqipnija shtrihej deri në Mecovë dhe vargmalet e Pindit. Asht e vërtetë me thanë se ndjenja e unitetit kombëtar si nji forcë politike vepruese nuk ekzistonte endë, por në kët gjëndje ishin atëhere edhe kombet e tjerë të Balkanit. Nacjonalizmi luftëtar u ngjallë ndën influecën e ideve të Revoljucionit francez dhe shkëndija e kryengritjes kombëtare u ndez me incicjativën e forcave përtej kufinit.
Në rastin e Greqis, "Eterija" që filloi luftën e pamvarsis u themelue në Odesë dhe shefi i saj, Ipsilanti, ishte nji gjeneral i ushtëris cariste. Në kohën e Ali Pashës detyrën e xhandarit në qytetet dhe katundet e banin "Armatolët". Këta rekrutoheshin në mes të djelmoshave kristjan të vëndit me autorizimin e Pashajt të Sanxhakut ose Krahinës. Por me dobësimin e pushteti perandorak, Armatolët kishin fillue të bashkëpunonin me hajdutët për grabitjen sistematike të popullit që duhej të mbronin. Ali Pashë Tepelena filloi karrjerën e ti) si kryetari i nji bande hajdutësh që vepronte sidomos në Thesali dhe anës maleve të Pindit. Kto krahina administroheshin nga Pashallëku i Beratit që kishte në krye Kurt Pashën. Nji dit prej ditve, Alinë e zunë rob dhe e prunë në Berat. Kurt Pashës i banë përshtypje bukurija mashkullore e djaloshit hajdut, mëndja e tij e shkathët dhe zotësija në të folun. Prandaj, ai e fali dhe vendosi me e mbajtë në Konak si trim të rojes së tij personale. Aliut iu rrit mëndja dhe nji dit muer guximin me kërkue për grue të bijën e Pashajt. Natyrisht, kërkesa e tij u hudh poshtë me përbuzje dhe vajza u martue me Ibrahim Pashën e Vlonës. Kjo martesë e goditi Aliun si nji thikë në zemër dhe ai ndjeu nji urrejtje të pashuejtëshme kundër rivalit të tij ma të lumtun. Me rastin ma të parë Aliu u arratis nga Berati dhe u bashkue me bandën e hajdutve.
Kurt Pasha i zemruem dha urdhën që dezertori të shtihej në dorë, i gjallë a i vdekun. Aliu u zuë ngushtë nga trimat e armatosun që e gjurmonin dhe gjeti strehë te Kapllan Pasha i Delvinës. E ama që vëzhgonte me kujdes çdo hap të Aliut, rregulloi martesën e tij me Gjylsymen, të bijën e Kapllan Pashës. Martesa u celebrue me salltanet të madh më 1768. Aliu ishte 24 vjeç.
Kapllan Pasha donte me përdorë zotësin e të dhandrit për të zgjanue pushtetin e tij, por Aliu kishte ambicjet e veta dhe e këqyrte të vjehrrin si nji pengesë për realizimin e tyne. Ai bani disa intriga kaq djallzore pranë guvernatorit të Manastirit saqë Kapllan Pasha muer urdhën të paraqitej menjiherë për të dhanë hesap. Aliu e këshilloi që të shkonte me elokuencën e tij të flaktë, dhe Kapllan Pasha u nis për në Manastir për të mos u kthye kurr ma. Por dinakërija e pashpirt nuk i vlejti Aliu mbasi në Pashallëkun e Delvinës u emnue me ferman të Sulltanit i biri i Kapllan Pashës, i cili quhej Ali. Por Hanko e Tepelenës nuk e humbi pusullën nga kjo disfatë dhe filloi përsëri manevrat për të martue të bijën Shanise me Pashan e ri të Delvinës. Pak kohë mbas martesës, ky i ngrati u vra në nji shamatë. Suksesori i tij Selim beu u damkos si tradhtar me dekret të Sulltanit mbas raporteve të trilluem nga Aliu i Tepelenës, i cili u ngarkue të sillte në vend vullnetin e sundimtarit të Stambollit. Selim Pasha i Delvinës u vra në nji pritë që kishte ngrefë Aliu i Tepelenës, i cili i zuni vëndin menjiherë. Pak ma vonë, ai u ernnue Dervenxhi Bashi, domethanë Inspektor i rrugëve. Me fjalë të tjera, hajduti i djeshëm u ngarkue me detyrën e policit, dhe padyshim ishte njeriu që mund ta kryente kët detyrë ma mirë se kushdo tjetër. Ai rekrutoi nji fuqi t'armatosun prej katërmijë Shqiptarësh dhe duel me inspektue rrugët nga Janina në Thermopilet, dhe ua bani jetën skëterrë hajdutve. Krenët e tyne i kapi dhe i theri, ndërsa pjestarët e tjerë u arratisën nëpër malet për mos me u dukë ma. Qetësija mbretnoi përsëri në fushat e Epirit, udhëtimi nëpër rrugët u ba ma i sigurtë dhe shum banorë katundesh që ishin arratisë nga frika u kthyen në shtëpit e tyne. Për Ali Tepelenën hyrja në shërbim të Sulltanit ishte vetëm nji shteg për të prue në vend ambicjen e gjith jetës së tij. Tri gjana ishin që e shtynin me veprue: dishira me u ba i pasun, lakmija e pushtetit dhe pasjoni i hakmarrjes. Nga ndërgjegja dhe shkrupullat moral ishte krejt i çveshun, dhe mjetet që përdorte me mjeshtëri të përsosun ishin: rryshfeti, intrigat mrapa shpine, akuzat false dhe shkelja e besës së dhanun, krimi ma i madh për nji Shqiptar. Vetëm kur këto armë, si me thanë politike, nuk banin efekt, përdorte Ali Tepelena forcën brutale për t'ia arrijtë qëllimit të tij. Ai sundonte impulset dhe ndjenjat e tij të natyrshme me nji vullnet të hekurt dhe i bante të tjerët për vehte, tue u tregue si njeriu ma i dashtun, ma i sinqertë dhe ma gojëambël që kishte jetue ndonji herë. Dinakërija makjavelike dhe mjeshtërija e diplomatit të përsosun shoqnoheshin tek Ali Tepelena me nji zëmer luani që nuk dinte se ç'asht frika, dhe me nji talent ushtarak të jashtëzakonshëm. Ambicja e tij shtohej me suksesin, dhe kishte ditë kur Ali Tepelena andrronte me u ba sundimtari i pamvarun i Shqipnis dhe i nji pjese të Greqis. Por mrapa këtij plani madhështor nuk kishte asnji ndjenjë patriotike, as nji idë kombtare dhe ndoshta ky asht shkaku pse dështoi.
Mbasi spastroi rrugët nga hajdutët dhe kleftët, Ali Tepelena u kthye në Tërhallë (Trikalla). Pak ma vonë ai marshoi kundër Izet Pashës së Janinës tue vue si shkak anarkin që gjoja mbretnonte në at Sanxhak. Spedita e tij pat sukses dhe Sulltani e bani Vezir ose Pasha të Janinës. Porsa muer zyrtarisht titullin Pasha dhe u vendos në krye të nji krahine admin- istrative, Ali Tepelena ndryshoi themelisht taktikën e tij. Tash ai mund të përdorte aparatin shtetnor të perandoris Otomane për të realizue po at ambicje që e kishte nxitë me u ba kryetar i nji çete hajdutësh kur ishte djal i ri. Pra, tue fillue nga viti 1788, kur sapo kishte mbushë 44 vjeç, Ali Tepelena shtriu pushtetin e tij mbi krahinat e Shqipnis me nji ritëm të furishëm dhe tue u çkëputë gjithnji e ma tepër nga kontrolli i Stambollit. Dora e tij e hekurt ra ma së pari mbi Suliotët që qeverisnin vetveten si fiset e Malësis së Veriut në kohët tona. Ma së pari Ali pasha iu kishte dhanë fund sulmeve të tyne me armë kundër udhëtarve në rrugë të madhe ose katundarve të fushës. Tue mos mjaftue me kaq, ai deshi të shkatërronte banesat e tyne në majë të malit ku ishin vendosë me shekuj. U deshën tri spedita ushtarake për të shkatërrue republikën e vogël trime dhe kryenaltë ta Suliotve. Gadi tue anticipue metodat totalitare të shekullit tonë, Ali Pasha nuk u bazue kurr vetëm në forcën e armëve për të mposhtë nji anmik. Para se me fillue ofensivën, ai blinte me të holla njerëz të anës kundërshtare që pranonin me veprue si agjentët e tij; ai bante me qëllim akuza false dhe përhapte lajme të rremë për të diskreditue krenët e anës anmike në syt e popullit që iu kishte besue; ç'ka asht edhe ma zi, ai jepte zotime solemne* mbi qëllimet e tij paqedashëse për të çarmatosë anmikun moralisht, dhe i merrte nëpër kambë pa pikën e turpit në rastin ma të parë. Megjith intrigat djallzore dhe premtimet tërheqëse të Ali pashës, Suliotët nuk pranuen të dorzohen por luftuen deri në pikën e fundit me nji guxim dhe mjeshtëri të admirueshme. Vetëm rreziku me vdekë që të gjithë, me gra dhe me fëmijë, nga etja dhe urija, i bani me lëshue armët. Ali Pasha tregoi atëhere se ishte nji bishë e egër me fytyrë njeriu. Suliotët kapituluen më 1803 mbas nji blokimi të gjatë në çerdhet e shqiponjave, ku nuk mund t'iu shkonte asnji ndihmë nga jashtë. 1 biri i Ali Pashës, Muhtar beu, i cili komandonte forcat rrethuese u dha Suliotve besën e ushtarit se do të liheshin të lirë të shkonin megjith familjet e tyne në Pargë të detit Jon. Ali pasha e shkeli premtimin dhe dërgoi ushtarët e tij për të masakrue Suliotët, ndërsa po shkonin në Pargë, dhe kur nuk ishin në gjendje të mbronin vehten. Ajo goditje tradhtare në shpinë i dha shkas nji sqene tragjike kur gratë Suliote u hudhën nga shkëmbi në hymnerë, për të mos ra gjallë në duert e mercenarve të satrapit të Janinës.
Ali Pasha përdori po at taktikë të përzieme të intrigave, arit të derdhun pa kursim dhe të shtypjes së çdo rezistence me anë të fuqis ushtarake për të vue ndën sundimin e tij komunitetet e lira të Çamëris dhe të Himarës. Por ambicja e Ali pashës nuk kufizoj me kaq. Ai e kishte synin mbi krahinat që administroheshin nga funkcjonarët e emnuem me dekret të Sulltanit. Sulmin e parë Aliu e drejtoi kundër guvernatorit të Beratit Ibrahim pashës, i cili kishte qën rivali i rij ma i lumtun, tue marrë për grue të bijën e Kurt Pashës. Hapi i parë i Vezirit ta Janinës ishte me aneksue Konicën, Pënnetin dhe Libohovën që mvareshin nga Sanxhaku i Beratit. Ibrahim Pasha u orvat me i marrë mrapa me forcë dhe, kur pa se nuk ia dilte dot, pranoi që sherri të ndahej me të mirë. Dy djemt e Ali pashës, Muhtar dhe Veli, u martuen me dy vajzat e Ibrahim Pashës dhe qytetet që ishin ba mollë e grindjes iu dhanë të dy nuseve si pajë. Por kjo kryshqi e pëlqyeshme nuk e shpëtoi Vezirin e Beratit nga inati gjakpirës i Ali Tepelenës. Ai filloi nji fushatë çpifjesh ndën rrogoz për të tronditë nga mbrenda pozitën e rivalit, të cilit kishte vendosë me ia hangër kryet. Kur u bindë se propa- ganda e tij rnashtruese kishte ba efektin e duhun, Aliu okupoi Beratin pa ndeshë në asnji rezistencë serjoze. Ibrahim Pasha iku në Vlonë por edhe atje nuk gjeti shpëtim; ma në fund u zue rob nga njerzit e Ali pashës, i cili ngurroi me e mbytë mbas mënyrës së zakonshme nga frika e raprezaljeve të qeveris së Stambollit. Nji tjetër epizod i neveritshëm në karrjerën e përgjakun të Ali Tepelenës asht shfarosja e banorve të Kardhiqit. Ata kishin zanë rob dhe kishin poshtnue t'amën kur Aliu ishte fëmijë. Deri në shtratin e vdekjes Hankua e kishte vue të birin në be që të merrte hakën e turpnimit që kishte pësue nga dora e Kardhiqiotve. Aliu nuk e harroi kët porosi që pajtohej aq mirë me natyrën e tij, e cila gjente nji kënaqësi sadiste* në torturat dhe agonin e viktimve. Me rastin e parë ma të volitshëm, ai rrethoi Kardhiqin dhe, kur banorët pranuen të dorzohen, muer gjashtëdhjet vetë si peng dhe urdhnoi që të masakrohen menjiherë. Mandej Aliu hyni në qytet në krye të ushtëris dhe kërkoi që të gjith burrat të shkonin me iu përulë. Gadi tetqind burra të çarmatosun i shkuen përpara dhe ofruen me e njoftë si sundimtar. Aliu vuni maskën e bujaris dhe u tregue si nji babë kundrejt fëmijve të pabindun, por të penduem. Ai i quejh vllazën dhe djem të tij dhe kërkoi me i pa nji nga nji. Tue pasë nji aftësi të jashtzakonshme me mbajtë mënd fytyra dhe fakte, ai njofti ata që i kishin poshtnue nanën dhe kjo e bani me shkumbëzue nga inati; plaga e vjetër e sedrës së fyeme u çelë përsëri dhe Aliut iu ba syni gjak nga pasjoni* i hakmarrjes. Kjo sqenë barbarizmi dhe pabesije u zhvillue në nji han të Kardhiqit. Aliu i verbuem nga instikti shtazarak u dha urdhën ushtarve të rrethonin hanin dhe të thernin pa mëshirë të tetqind burrat që i kishin besue fjalës së tij. Por ushtarët e tij, si muhamedanët vendas, ashtu edhe katolikët prej Mirdite, refuzuen me shtie kundër njerzve të çarmatosun. Ata i thanë, tue tregue nji guxim dhe krenari të admirueshme: "Na jemi në shërbimin tand, o Vezir, dhe jemi gadi ta luftojmë kudo që të na urdhnojsh. Jepu armë këtyne burrave dhe na do t'i luftojmë. Jemi ushtarë dhejo kasapë". Atëhere Aliu thirri Grekët të primun nga njifarë Thanas Vaja, dhe ata e kryen masakrimin barbar të tetqind Kardhiqiotve.

Ali Pasha dhe Fuqit Evropjane

Kur lufta e Evropës kundër Napoleon Bonapartit arriu kulmin, Ali tepelena, Vezir i Janinës, ishte ba sundimtari i pamvarun i Shqipnis deri tek Shkumbini, ndërsa të bijtë Muhtar dhe Veli ishin guvernatorë njani i Tërhallës dhe tjetri i Lepantit. Mbasi Aliu okuponte nji pozitë kyçe në brigjet e detënve Adriatik dhe Jon, të dy palët luftuese u munduen me e ba mik dhe aleat. Aliu hyni në marrëdhanje direkte me Napoleonin dhe me Anglezët, pa marrë parasysh politikën zyrtare të qeveris së Stambollit. Ai ndoqi me vendosmëri dhe me sistem politikën e tij që synonte me zgjanue si e si sundimin e tij dhe me shtue pasunin. Kontaktin e parë Ali Pasha e bani me Francezët më 1797. Mbas traktatit të Campoformios flota e Napoleonit okupoi ishujt e detit Jon, ashtu edhe skelat e bregdetit: prevezë, Vonicë, Pargë dhe Butrint, të cilat deri atëhere kishin qenë të Venedikut. Aliu i dërgoi menjiherë nji letër përgëzimi Napoleonit, e cila u botue nga fletoret e Parizit. Guvernatori i Shtatë Ishujve, gjeneral Chabot, e falenderoi Vezirin e Janinës në emën të Gjeneral Bonapartit. Letra u shoqnue me nji dërgim armësh dhe municjoni ashtu edhe me autorizimin që Aliu të kishte nji flotë të vogël ndën komandën e tij, gja që Venecjanët nuk e kishin lejue kurr, Aliu e përdori kët flotë për të dërgue fuqi në Himarë, të cilën e zaptoi mbasi masakroi shumicën e banorve. Kjo mizori gjet pëlqimin e qeveris së Stambollit, ose Portës së Naltë, si i thojshin atëhere, dhe Aliu muer si shpërblim titullin Asllan, domethanë Luan. Kur Napoleoni debarkoi në Egjypt dhe marrëdhanjet e tij me Turqin u keqsuen, Aliu sulmoi Prevezën dhe detyroi gjeneralin Chabot të kapitulonte. Nji numër i vogël Francezësh u zunë rob dhe u dërguen në Stamboll me anë të tokës. Porta e Madhe e aprovoi nxehtësisht kët vepër të Aliut dhe e shpërbleu me titullin Pasha me tre bishta. Admirali anglez Nelson, flota e të cilit po manevronte në detin Egje, dërgoi nji nga oficerët e tij për të urue "Luanin e Janinës". Oficeri që kreu kët misjon i tha Ali pashës se Admiralit i vinte shum keq që nuk muejti me shkue vet me përqafue heroin e Epirit.1 Puna në mes të Turqis dhe Francës u ndreq pak kohë mbas debarkimit të Napoleonit në Egjypt. Të dy shtetet lidhën në mes të tyne nji aleancë që pat si rezultat okupimin e Korfuzit nga ana e nji ushtërije franko-turke. Ali Pasha u detyrue të linte skelat bregdetare që kishte shtie në dorë mbas mundjes së gjeneralit Chabot, tue mbajtë vetëm Butrintin. Qeverija e Stambollit deshi ta ngushëllonte për kët humbje, tue i dhanë titullin Vali (Guvemator i Përgjithshëm) i Rumelis, me qendër në Manastir.
Mbas traktatit të Presburgut, Napoleoni krijoi "Provincjet Iliriane" gjatë brigjeve verilindore të Adriatikut, domethanë në Dalmacin, Kroacin dhe Sllovenin e sotme, dhe Ali pasha u kthye përsëri të bante politikë me të. Nji agjent i vezirit, Italjani Guerini, u nis nga Janina për në Tilsitt, ku gjindej Napoleoni, me qëllim që me i çkëputë ishullin e Korfuzit. Perandori i Francezve e hudhi poshtë kët kërkesë, por i dërgoi Vezirit nji misjon diplomatik të kryesuem nga Pouqueville, mbasi Francezët pushtuen Ishujt e Detit Jon. Nji kontigjent trupash franceze debarkoi në Pargë dhe ngriti flamurin perandorak. Aliu buçiste nga inati, por nuk bani za. Tinëz ai hyni në kontakt me skuadrën detare britanike që ndodhej në Otranto. Më 1809 Anglia nënshkroi paqen me Turqin dhe Aliu vrapoi të dërgonte nji përfaqsues në Londër për me i ofrue bashkëpunimin e tij qeveris britanike me qëllim që me dëbue Francezët nga të Shtatë ishujt e detit Jon. Kabineti britanik pranoi me e njoftë Ali Tepelenën si prijës të pamvarun dhe me i dhanë lejë të pushtojë të Shtatë Ishujt me kusht që t'i paguente Britanis së Madhe nji shumë të hollash dhe t'i dorzonte Porto-Palermon në Himarë. Mjerisht, kur flota britanike okupoi të Shtatë Ishujt, marrëveshja me Vezirr' e Janinës u harrue. Në vënd të tyne qeverija e Londrës ofroi me i dhanë nji subvencjon të mjaftueshëm sa me mbajtë në kambë nji ushtëri prej 10.000 vetësh. Stambolli donte që Veziri i Janinës të rrinte i paanëshëm në luftën e Evropës kundër Napoleonit, kurse ai nuk u tundë nga politika e bashkëpunimit me Anglezëpt. Nga ana tjetër, natyra e tij oportuniste e shtynte me ba politikën e mësallës me dy faqe. Kështu që kur Turkija i shpalli luftë Russis, Aliu shpalli botnisht se ishte nji amnik i Moskovit dhe se donte me vdekë si skllav i Napoleonit. Por kjo nuk ishte veçse nji dhelpni për të sigurue avenirin, mbasi Aliu e kishte kuptue se Britanija e Madhe do ta kthente nji dit Turqin kundër Napoleonit dhe do ta bante aleate të Rusis. Kur fare papritmas beteja e Borodino e ndrroi situatën, Aliu u kthye menjiherë kundër Francës dhe ia bani jetën skëterrë konsullit francez në Janinë, zotni Pouqueville. 1 vetmi kasavet i tij ishte me shtie në dorë Pargën, Korfuzin, Santa- Maurën, dhe me sigurue nji protekcjon* të fortë kundër çdo sulmi dhe nga çdo anë që të vinte.
Mbas ritiratës së Napoleonit nga Rusija, Aliu vendosi me luejtë kartën britanike për të prue në vënd ambicjen e tij, Gjenerali d'Ayret, komandanti i forcave britanike në Ishujt e detit Jon, i bani Ali Pashës nji vizitë zyrtare dhe i dorzoi nji djamant të mrekullueshëm si dhuratë nga qeverija britanike. Nji dhuratë edhe ma e çmueshme për Vezirin e Janinës ishin 20 topa dhe 450 varela me barut që erdhën mbas vizitës së gjeneralit d'Ayret. Njizetrnij trima shqiptarë do të viheshin në dispozicjon të qeveris britanike për nji sulm kundër Korfuzit. Aliu do të merrte për vehte Pargën, Santa-Maurën dhe disa pika të tjera strategjike. Para se të fillonte zbatimi i planit të përgjithshëm, Aliu përdori topat e Anglezve për të sulmue dhe pushtue Pargën. Kjo ndodhi më 1819 dhe ishte fitorja e fundit e Ali Pashës.

Ali Pasha dhe Lordi Byron

Konaku i Ali Pashës në Janinë ishte si oborri i nji Princi të Mesjetës. Pallati ishte ndërtue mbi nji rryp toke që futej në liqenin e Janinës dhe quhej Litharica. Prej andej ai sundonte gjysmën e Shqipnis dhe nji pjesë të Greqis si nji mbret fuqiplotë. Të gjith kyçet e administratës civile dhe ushtarake ishin përqëndrue në duert e tij. Ai ishte vet qeveri dhe kryetar shteti dhe gjente kohë me vendosë mbi çashtjet e koklavituna të politikës së jashtme, ashtu edhe të ndante grindje të vogla në mes të banorve të principatës së tij. Ai nuk dinte as me shkruejtë emnin dhe, në vend të arkivës, kishte nji kujtesë të çuditëshme. Ishte i zoti të mbante mënd hollësinat e ngjarjes ma të vogël që mund të kishte ndodhë shum vjet përpara. Nji mori ekspertësh të çdo lloji kishin shkue nga të gjitha anët e Evropës për me i shërbye Vezirit të Janinës. Ekspert i artileris ishte Samson Cerfleer de Mendelsheim, nji Izraelit nga Strasburgu, i cili kishte marrë emnin Ibrahim Manzour Effendi. Nji francez i quejtun Charbonnel, që ishte zanë rob nga kusarët e detit dhe ishte prue në Janinë, kishte hye në shërbim të Ali Pashës si mësues në shkollën ushtarake që kishte themelue ai vet; disa Grekë dhe Izraelitë punonin si sekretarë. Ushtërija e Ali pashës rekrutohej në mes të Shqiptarve të çdo feje dhe krahine, ashtu edhe në mes të Grekve, ndërsa aventurjerë të shum kombësive mbushnin radhët e këtyne trupave mercenare. Rroga që iu paguente veziri i Janinës ishte ma tepër në letër sesa në dorë, prandaj trimat e armatosun e plotsonin tue plaçkitë popullatën civile të krahinave që pushtonin për hesap të Vezirit. Nji nga punët e preferueme të Vezirit ishte me vue dhe me mbledhë taksa. Ndonji ligj tatimi me shkrim nuk ekzistonte dhe çdo qytetar, i madh dhe i vogël, taksohej aq sa t'i shkrepej satrapit* të Janinës. Përveç pasionit të tij me grumbullue arin si nji dashnor i arteve grumbullon piktura të famshme, Ali Pasha kishte nevojë të madhe për të holla, mbasi rryshfeti dhe blemja e njerzve ishin armët e tij ma efektive për të mbrojtë pozitën që kishte. Ai merrte pjesë në gjithfarë spekulimesh për të shtue të ardhunat e tij. Nënpunësit e doganës të emnuem prej tij kontrollonin tregtin gjatë treqind kilometrave të bregdetit dhe nuk linin të kalonte asnji shami pa pague tagër. Pasunija e tij personale përbahej nga tetqind çifligje prej ku i vinin sasina të mëdha drithi dhe produkte të tjerë bujqësor. Të ardhunat e tij vjetore kapnin dhjet miljone groshë, domethanë 500.000 napolona ari. Kur vdiq i gjetën dhjet miljon napolona, përveç nji sasije të madhe xhevahirë, gurë të çmueshëm, pjata dhe takëme prej ari ose argjëndi.
Ali Pasha priste vizitorët e huej me salltanetin e nji sundimtari të mesjetës. Lordi Byron, i cili e vizitoi më 1809 në Tepelenë, i shkruente nanës së vet: "Nuk do të harroj kurr ditën kur hymë në Tepelenë, ora pes të mbramjes, ndërsa dielli ishte tue perëndue. Më erdhi në mëndje, me pak ndryshime në veshjen, përshkrimi i Branstone Castle në nji nga librat e Walter Scott. Veshja ndryshon mbas kombësis së trimave që janë në shërbim të Vezirit. Shqiptarët kanë petkun ma të mrekullueshëm të botës me fustanellën e bardhë, me jelekun prej kadifeje të qindisur me ar, me xhamadanin prej stofe të zezë dhe me koburen dhe kamën me dorza prej argjendi të punuem. Tartarët me qylafet e gjatë mbi krye; Turqët me çallmat dhe kaftanët e veshun me gëzof përmbrënda. Gjith këta kostume të bukur plot ngjyra dhe shkëlqim, ashtu edhe banesa e Ali pashës formonin nji pamje fort të kandshme për nji të huej. Më futën në nji dhomë që ishte shtrue mjaft bukur dhe Sekretari i Vezirit më pyeti për shëndetin mbas modës turke. Nuk më lejuen të paguej as për fjetjen, as për ushqimin dhe as për ndonji send tjetër".1 Hobhousei, i cili e shoqnonte Byronin e përshkruen kështu pamjen e jashtme të Ali Pashës: "Veziri ishte nji burrë i shkurtën dhe mjaft i trashë. Kishte nji fytyrë shum të kandshme me cipë të bardhë dhe trajtë të rrumbullakët. Syt i kishte të kaltërt me lëvizje të shpejta që të banin me kuptue menjiherë se nuk gjindesh përpara nji Pashaj oriental. Mjekrën e kishte të bardhë dhe të gjatë sa i binte përmbi gjoksin... Na priti me nji kortezi* të jashtzakonshme dhe na mori aq me të mirë sa me na quejt djemt e tij. Ishte fare në qejf për nji njeri n'at pozitë. Në sa vise të Turqis që vizituem nuk pashë nji pasha tjetër të qeshte në at mënyrë. Nuk kishte ndonji roje të posaçme, por vetëm katër a pesë djem të veshun me petkun e bukur shqiptar dhe me flokët e gjatë që u binin mbi supet". Nji tjetër dëshmues që e kishte pa së afërmi shkruen kështu mbi profilin moral të Ali Pashës: "Kur fillon me të folë për nji qëllim qe ka vue në mëndje asht zor t'i rezistosh jo aq shum forcës së argumentit të tij, sesa tonit të ambël të zanit dhe shprehjes tërheqës e të fytyrës së tij. Sapër atë që ai ndjente me të vërtetë në fund të zëmrës së tij, psikologu ma i hollë nuk mund ta zbalonte. Shprehja e sinqeritetit dhe e dashamirsis që vinte në fytyrë, kur donte me futë ndonji njeri në thes ishte krejt e padepërtueshme". Nuk ka dyshim se mjetet që përdorte Ali Pasha për të administrue vëndin ishin të neveritshme mbas kodit moral të shekullit tonë. Por njerzit e asaj kohe i këqyrin abuzimet e Vezirit të Janinës si nji të keqe ma të vogël se anarkin dhe rrezikun e jetës dhe të pasunis nga të cilët kishin pasë vuejtë ma parë. "Nuk mohohet fakti se ndën sundimin e Aliut - shkruen nji biograf i tij, - Janina u ba qendra me e qytetnueme e Turqis perëndimore dhe, mbas mendimit të Byron-it, qëndronte ma nalt se Athina përsa i përket begatis, ditunis, dhe stërhollimit në sjellje dhe në të folun".
Ali Pasha flise me qesëndi për detyrimet e tij ndaj qeveris së Stambollit. Ai ndjente nji përbuzje të plotë kundrejt vezirëve të Sulltanit që donin me i dhanë urdhna prej së largu mbi mënyrën se si me rregullue punët e tij. Në syt e tij, Perandorija otomane ishte si nji ndërtesë e kalbun që mund të përmbusej nga nji dit në tjetrën. Ambicja e tij supreme ishte me u ba krejt i pamvarun, por e la me sot, me nëser, derisa u ba tepër vonë dhe Sulltan Mahmuti ia hangri kryet ma parë. Ndërkaq, ai siguroi lirin e veprimit në krahinat ku sundonte, tue dërgue çdo vjet në Stamboll disa barrë me argjënd. Gjithashtu, ai nuk kursente të hollat për të pague spiunët që e mbanin t'informuem mbi çdo veprim ose bisedim, sado të msheftë, të ministrave të Pallatit. Kur ministrat e Sulltanit merrnin inat nga ndonji veprim kokëkrisun i Vezirit të Janinës, ky i fundit niste me vrap për në Stamboll disa syndyqë mbushun me pare argjëndi, ose kryet e premë të ndonjë Pashaj të damkosun si anmik i Sulltanit, ose ndonji Francez të çquem që ishte zanë rob. Nga njiherë, kur i vinte për hesap, Ali Pasha shkonte me porosi të Sulltanit për të luftue kundër anmiqve të perandoris, ose 1. Wm. Plomer. - Ali the Lion, f. 83. për të prue rregullin dhe qetësin në krahinat ku kishte shpërthye banditizmi dhe anarkija. Spenditën e tij ma të famshme Aliu e organizoi me urdhën të Sulltanit Selim i III. Me nji ferman të posaçëm Sulltani e emnoi gfuvernator (Vali) dhe kryekomandant (Serasqer) të Rumelis. Ali Pasha u nis në krye të nji ushtërije 80.000 vetësh për të shfarue hajdutët dhe kusarët që terrorizonin banorët e Maqedhonis, Thraqës dhe Bullgaris jugore. Trupat mercenare ishin rekrutue nga çdo krahinë të Perandoris otomane dhe sidomos në Berat, Shkodër, Selanik dhe Sofje. Spedita u zhvillue me sukses dhe Ali Pasha megjith ushtërin mërrijtën në portat e Filipopolit. Por sado që ishte nisë me ferman të Sulltanit, ai luftoi për hesap të tij, tue mbledhë shuma lë mëdha si haraç nga popullata e vëndeve që shkeli në krye të ushtëris së tij. Në Stamboll filluen të trëmben se mos Veziri i Janinës, me hovin që kishte marrë, përlante edhe Stambollin tue i dhanë grushtin e vdekjes Perandoris otomane. Agjentët e Stambollit u munduen të provokonin nji kryengritje në radhët e ushtëris së Ali Pashës, mirpo pa ndonji sukses. Atëhere qeveris së Sulltanit nuk i mbeti rrugë tjetër veçse me i heqë titullin si Vali i Rumelis dhe Serasqer. Ali Pasha u kthye në Janinë me nji shumë kolosale të hollash dhe me disa pjesë artilerije. Nji gja që provon se Ali Tepelena nuk ishte i çveshun krejt nga ndjenjat shqiptare asht se kur qeverija e Stambollit i dha urdhën të marshonte kundër Vezirit të Shkodrës, Kara Mehmet Bushatasit, ai gjeti sebep për me iu shmangë këtij misjoni. Domethanë se Aliu simpathizonte bashkatdhetarin e tij të veriut. Megjithqë herë-herë e kishte si rival, prapseprap ai nuk donte me dobësue nji anmik të pushtetit otoman. Përleshja e paevitueshme në mes të Ali Pashës dhe Sulltanit ndodhi më 1820. Sikundër e pamë ma nalt, Sulltani Mahmut i II kishte shkatërrue oxhakun e Jeniçëerve dhe po sajonte plane për nji ushtëri moderne simbas modelit perëndimor. Ali Pasha ishte munduar me sa i vinte prej dore me mbajtë Jeniçerët në kambë, mbasi i ndihmonin me dobësue pushtetin e Sulltanit. Por Sulltani duel fitues ma në fund kundër kësaj force shkatërrimtare të mbrendshme, ndërsa mundja e Napoleonit në Waterloo kishte shpëtue Perandorin Otomane nga anmiqt e jashtëm. Pikërisht kët kohë zgjodhi Sulltan Mahmuti për të kthye Shqipnin ndën sundimin e qeveris së tij. Kupa e zemrimit kundër Vezirit të Janinës u mbush kur ai dërgoi në Stamboll dy njerëz me porosi që të vrisnin anmikun e tij, Ismail Pasho Benë, i cili po bante intriga në Pallat për të shtypë Ali Pashën. Pasho beu ishte nji nga pronarët e Shqipnis së Jugut, të cilit Ali Pasha i kishte rrëmbye tokat për nji shkak ose nji tjetër. Mbasi kaloi vjete tue u dergjun posht e nalt, ai shkoi ma në fund në Stamboll dhe muejti të siguronte nji audjencë me Sulltanin, të cilit i mbushi mendjen se Ali Tepelena kishte qëllim me u ba krejt i pamvarun dhe me i kthye armët kundër Perandoris otomane. Nji dekret që u shpall menjiherë pushoi Ali Pashën dhe dy të bijt nga ofiqet që kishin në administratën otomane. Po në at kohë, Veziri i Janinës muer urdhën me u paraqit personalisht në Stamboll. Ai nuk donte n'asnji mënyrë me iu bindë këtij urdhni por, nga ana tjetër, nuk donte me e refuzue haptazi. Për të fitue kohë, ai filloi nga manevrat e zakonshme, tue shpresue se do ta kalonte edhe kët furtunë. Por këtë herë rryshfetet nuk banë dobi, mbasi Sulltani vet kishte vendosë me transformue Perandorin otomane në nji shtet të centralizuem, tue shtypë rebelizmin e Pashës dhe Sulltanit ndodhi më 1820. Sikundër e pamë ma nalt, Sulltani Mahmut i II kishte shkatërrue oxhakun e Jeniçëerve dhe po sajonte plane për nji ushtëri moderne simbas modelit perëndimor. Ali Pasha ishte munduar me sa i vinte prej dore me mbajtë Jeniçerët në kambë, mbasi i ndihmonin me dobësue pushtetin e Sulltanit. Por Sulltani duel fitues ma në fund kundër kësaj force shkatërrimtare të mbrendshme, ndërsa mundja e Napoleonit në Waterloo kishte shpëtue Perandorin Otomane nga anmiqt e jashtëm. Pikërisht kët kohë zgjodhi Sulltan Mahmuti për të kthye Shqipnin ndën sundimin e qeveris së tij. Kupa e zemrimit kundër Vezirit të Janinës u mbush kur ai dërgoi në Stamboll dy njerëz me porosi që të vrisnin anmikun e tij, Ismail Pasho Benë, i cili po bante intriga në Pallat për të shtypë Ali Pashën. Pasho beu ishte nji nga pronarët e Shqipnis së Jugut, të cilit Ali Pasha i kishte rrëmbye tokat për nji shkak ose nji tjetër. Mbasi kaloi vjete tue u dergjun posht e nalt, ai shkoi ma në fund në Stamboll dhe muejti të siguronte nji audjencë me Sulltanin, të cilit i mbushi mendjen se Ali Tepelena kishte qëllim me u ba krejt i pamvarun dhe me i kthye armët kundër Perandoris otomane. Nji dekret që u shpall menjiherë pushoi Ali Pashën dhe dy të bijt nga ofiqet që kishin në administratën otomane. Po në at kohë, Veziri i Janinës muer urdhën me u paraqit personalisht në Stamboll. Ai nuk donte n'asnji mënyrë me iu bindë këtij urdhni por, nga ana tjetër, nuk donte me e refuzue haptazi. Për të fitue kohë, ai filloi nga manevrat e zakonshme, tue shpresue se do ta kalonte edhe kët furtunë. Por këtë herë rryshfetet nuk banë dobi, mbasi Sulltani vet kishte vendosë me transformue Perandorin otomane në nji shtet të centralizuem, tue shtypë rebelizmin e tepër vonë. Sulltani tregoi sesa politikan i rafinuem ishte kur emnoi Ismail Pasho Benë në krye të ushtëris turke që dërgoi për të shtypë rebelizmin e satrapit të Janinës. Nga ana tjetër, gjenerali prej origjine bullgare, Pehlivan Baba, u emnue guvernator i Lepantit në vënd të djalit të Ali pashës, Veli beut. Të dy armatat turke marshuen kundër Janinës përmes Shqipnis së Jugut dhe Thesalis, tue u dhanë grusht mbas grushti bandave bashibozuke të Ali Pashës, që ishin pa disiplinë, pa ideal dhe pa stërvitje. Nji ushtëri 15.000 vetësh prej trupave ma të zgjedhuna ndën komandën e Ymer Bej Vrionit, dezertoi Ali Pashën në favor të Sulltanit. Janjotët i zuni lemerija dhe Veziri që i kishin frikën aq shum, mbeti vetëm me disa mijë trima nga ma besnikët, 200 pjesë artilerije dhe nji flotë të vogël mbi liqenin e Janinës. Pasho Beu dhe Pehlivani me 50.000 ushtarë, por pa artileri dhe fort pak municjone, kishin ngrefë tendat në skajin juguer të liqenit të Janinës. Ali Tepelena me gjith trimat e besës kishin gjetë strehë në fortesën e ngrefun buzë liqenit. Artilerija e Vezirit bombardonte Janinën, ndërsa ushtërija turke hyni në qytetin e mbuluem nga tymi i ndërtesave të djeguna dhe të rrënueme. Kur Ali Pasha bante pregatitjet për ndeshjen supreme* me fuqit e Sulltanit, dy të bijt, Muhtar dhe Veli, i dorzuen komandantit të ushtëris turke, anmikut për vdekje të babës së tyne, Prevezën, Gjinokastrën dhe vehten e tyne. Aliu e priti me shum dinjitet lajmin e kësaj tradhtije të fundit që iu vinte kapakun gjith të tjerave, dhe vërejti vetëm se ata nuk meritonin të ishin prej gjakut të tij. "Në këtë fazë të fundit dhe dramatike të karrjerës së tij, - shkruen William Plomer, - tiparet e shëmtueta të karakterit të Ali Pashës harrohen dhe del në shesh madhështija që i jep të drejtë me u quejtë Luani i Janinës. Tue qenë gadi tetdhjet vjeç, i tradhëtuem nga dy të bijt, i abandonuem nga komandantët e nji ushtërije që ishte hedhë e tana në anën e anmikut, i sulmuem nga fuqija kolosale e Sulltanit që ishte betue me e shtie në dorë, të gjallë ose të vdekun, i mbyllun në fortesën e tij të fundit me nji grusht trimash, dhe ndoshta i bindun në thellësin e shpirtit se nuk kishte ma shpëtim, Ali Tepelena nuk tregoi as ma të voglën shenjë friksimi, nuk e humbi dinjitetin, por vazhdoi të jet fare i ambël dhe i kandshëm në bisedim".1 Rrethimi i Ali Pashës në kështjellën e Janinës u zgjat tepër dhe ushtërija e të dy palve filloi me tregue shenja mërzije, tue vue disiplinën dhe veprimin e organizuem në rrezik. Në kët fazë të fundit të luftës, Sulltani kishte emnue Hurshid Pashën e Morës, nji ish-kryevezir dhe anmik per- sonal i Ali Pashës, si komandant të ushtëris turke. Kto po ngjanin në vitin 1821, kur në Greqi plasi kryengritja. Aliu u trimnue nga ky lajm dhe u ba fodull përsëri. Filloi me vue kondita për me i dhanë fund rezistencës së tij. Ai donte me u ba guvernatori i Epirit përjetë, kurse Turqët nuk pranonin veçse dorzim pa kushte. Kësaj Aliu iu përgjegj me nji breshër gjylesh kundër ushtëris rrethuese. Megjithqë e kishte zanë nji krizë reumatizmi të kyçeve, Aliu drejtonte vet operacjonet nga shtrati. N'at kohë Marko Boçari, si prijës i kryengritësve Grek, ishte afrue deri 20 kilometra nga Janina, mbasi kishte dërrmue nji armatë turke. Kështu që rrota e historis kishte ba nji xhiro të plotë. Marko Boçari, kryetari trim i Suliotëve kryenaltë, të dlët Ali Pasha u mundue t'i shfaroste pa mëshirë dhe me të pabesë, ishte tue luftue ndën flamurin e nji kombi tjetër. Në vënd që të bahej vet mbret i nji Shqipnije të pamvarun me Janinën si kryeqytet, Ali Pasha po i ndihmonte me rezistencën e tij kundër ushtëris së Sulltanit, triumfit të kauzës së pamvarësis greke. Nuk kishte ma as kohë, as mundësi me koordinue luftën e Shqiptarve dhe të Grekve kundër anmikut të përbashkët dhe Aliu ishte dënue të çdukej pa lanë mrapa nji vepër të qindrueshme. Garnizoni i Pallatit të Litharicës ishte dorzue dhe Veziri i Janinës ishte mbyllë me 200 vetë në kalan anës liqenit. Hurshidi i premtoi faljen në emën të Sulltanit dhe nji pozitë për Ali Pashën në nji krahinë të Turqis Azjatike. U caktue nji pjekje mbi ishullin në mes të liqenit. Aliu u nis për në vendin e takimit tue i dhanë urdhën shërbestarit besnik Selim Çamit me hudhë në ajër të 200 varelat me barut në bodrumin e kështjellës kur t'i tregonin unazën e tij. Mbasi kaloi disa dit tue pritë në fillim të Kallnorit 1822, Ali Pasha u lajmërue se fermani i faljes kishte ardhë ma në fund dhe ai i dërgoi shenjën Selim Çamit që barutin të mos e ndizte. U kuptue shum shpejt se Hurshid Pasha e kishte prë në besë tue çpifë lajmin e dekretit të taljes dhe Luani i Janinës vendosi të vdiste si burrë. Ai ndodhej në nji dhomë në katin e sipërm të Manastirit të ishullit në mes të liqenit. Nji togë ushtarësh turq shkoi me e kapë. Ata hynë në dhomën e katit të poshtëm ndën atë ku ishte Ali Pasha dhe filluen me shtie përmes tavanit. Nji plumb e goditi në grykë dhe, tue dhanë shpirtin, Aliu bërtiti: "Qëndroni deri në fund". Turqët i prenë kokën dhe e dërguen në Stamboll si provë se rebeli i fundit kundër pushtetit otoman kishte mbarue. Kufoma e Ali Pashës u varrosë me ceremoni të madhe në Kështjellën anës liqenit me 25 Kallnuer 1822. Vlen të bahet nji krahasim ne mes të karaktereve të Skënderbeut dhe të Ali Pashës. Aty duket sesa poshtë kishin ra konceptet morale nga shekulli i XV në shekullin e XIX, mbas katër shekujve sundimi otoman. Në çdo veprim të këtyne dy burrave që iu prinë Shqiptarve në dy faza decizive të historis së tyne, gjejmë nji kontrast të plotë në mes të idealizmit vetmohues dhe egoizmit primitiv dhe gadi shtazarak, në mes të dashunis për komb e për atdhe dhe lakmis së pangopun për pare e pasuni materjale, në mes të mishnimit të mirësis bujare dhe furis gjakpirëse të nji bishe në trajtë njeriu, në mes të nji jete kushtue idealit liridashës dhe adhurimit për pushtetin, për të kënaqë epshet primitive tue përdorë fuqin për të shtypë dhe për të mundue të tjerët. Skënderbeu u tregue aq shpirtmadh sa me falë të nipin që e kishte tradhtue në kulmin e luftës kundër nji anmiku të fuqishëm që nuk dinte se ç'asht mëshira. Ali pasha masakroi burra të çarmatosun që e kishin luftue trimnisht dhe që i kishin ra në dorë tue i besue fjalës së tij solemne. Për të prue në vend ambicjen e tij me pushtue toka dhe me grumbullue pasuni, Ali Pasha bani nji politikë pa shkrupulla dhe plot dredhina, tue manevrue në mes të Turqve, Francezve dhe Anglezve. Skënderbeu i qëndroi besnik aleatit të tij mbretit të Napolit edhe kur punët nuk i shkonin mirë Eerdinandit të Aragonës. Kur Princi i Tarantos, Giovanni Orsini, i shkrojti për me i mbushë mendjen të mos i shkonte në ndihmë mbretit Ferdinand të Napolit, tue i tregue fitimet që do të kishte po të bashkohej me partin e Angjevinve, Skënderbeu i dha nji përgjigje krenare ku i thoshte se nuku i mirë asht ai që të vjen në ndihmë në nji ditë të keqe. Skënderbeu ishte nji hero kombëtar i frymëzuem nga parimet morale të Krishtenimit; 
Ali Pasha kishte mendësin e nji satrapi oriental që nxitej me veprue vetëm nga lakmija për të mirat materjale të kësaj bote. Prandaj, Gjergj Kastrioti vdiq i vorfën, kurse Ali Telelena la nji pasuni kolosale, të cilën e kishte grumbullue, së paku pjesërisht, me anë të grabitjes. Sikur Veziri i Janinës të kishte luftue për bashkimin dhe librimin e Shqiptarve, ashtu si Mehmet Aliu bani në Egjypt, Shqipnija do të kishte qenë e para në Ballkan me fitue pamvarsin nga sundimi otoman.
Për të qenë fare të paanëshëm duhet të shtojmë se njeriu tregon virtyte morale ma të nalta, kur asht tue luftue kundër sulmeve të nji anmiku të huej sesa kur orvatet me formue nji shtet të centralizuem mbi gërmadhat e nji shoqnije feodale. Të gjith sundimtarët e plotfuqishëm të historis që janë mundue të krijojnë nji pushtet të fortë tue shkatërrue kapedanatat krahinore kanë qenë të detyruem me u tregue të pamëshirshëm kundër atyne që nuk iu shtroheshin. Ndoshta Ali Pasha e teproi, mbasi kishte të bante me rrethana edhe ma të vështira dhe me nji popull ma të dhanun mbas liris personale dhe vetqeverimit lokal.
Pa synue të bahej prijësi i nji lëvizjes për çlirimin kombëtar, Ali Tepelena bani edhe disa gjana të dobishme. Hobhouse-i, që cituem ma nalt, e përmbledh kështu rolin historik të Vezirit të Janinës: "Ai ndërtoi ura për të kalue lumenjtë, dhe bani rrugë përmes moçaleve ose në luginat e malësive; qytetet u zbukuruen me ndërtesa të reja mbas udhëzimeve të tij. Tue vue në zbatim nji tok rregullore të urta, Ali Pasha luejti rolin e nji Princi të madh dhe dashamirës, megjithqë i vetmi kasavet* i tij ishte me u ba sa ma i fuqishëm".

----------


## Brari

Kallmeti   shume interesant ky Studimi per Ali Pashen. Urime.

----------


## ornament

Analiza ne fund, midis Skenderbeut dhe Ali Pashes eshte pa vlere, sepse shihet me syrin e kohes. 
Skenderbeu nuk ishte me kristjan se Ali Pasha. Te mos harrojme qe ai u edukua ne oborrin e Sulltanit nga femije deri ne moshe te pjekur 40 vjeçare, pra te shumten e jetes se tij. Njeriu nuk lind kristjan, as musliman, ai behet i tille nepermjet edukacionit qe merr nga prinderit dhe shoqeria ku jeton.
Kristjanizmi nuk eshte race.
Midis tyre ndryshimi egziston patjeter, ndryshe do kishim hero kombetar Ali Pashen Sot. 
Ku qendron diferenca? Vete autori e permend por turbullt.
E thjeshte, ajo eshte tek qellimet e te dyve. Cilat jane ato? Asnje s'mund ta thote me siguri.
S'besoj qe Skenderbeu luftoi per pavaresine e Shqiperise. Koncepte te tilla, nuk njiheshin ne kohe te tija. Perveç turqise qe ishte perandori, pjesa tjeter ishte sistem qytetshtetesh. Pra nocioni i kombit nuk njihej. Bile kjo as ne kohe te Ali Pashes ne rajon, autori e prek vete kete. Te tjeret quheshin Turq ose Kristjan perveç shqiptareve qe quheshin Shqiptare. Sidoqofte behej fjale per nje race unike, jo nje komb unik. 
Skenderbeu po ashtu si Akili, Aleksandri i Madh dhe Napoleoni nuk beri lufte per qellime specifike politike, por se ishte USHTAR dhe si i tille nuk mund te bente tjeter veç luftes. Ate njihte.
Ketu behet dhe diferenca me Ali Pashen, s'ka nevoje me lodh trunim me filozofime fetare. Te dy ata kishin deshira te ndryshme, sepse kishin origjina te ndryshme sociale. Skenderbeu qe djale Mbreti, ndersa Ali qe kaçak kur qe i vogel.
S'eshte e njejta gje. Ambicja e Ali Pashes, ishte te behej PASHA (te jetonte ne kala, te kishte pasuri dhe femra te bukura) si pashai i Beratit qe i fali jeten dhe e fashinoi me madheshtine e tij.
Ndersa siç e thame Skenderbeu ishte Princ dhe mund fare mire te vdiste si i tille.
Por jo ai donte te behej HERO, po ashtu si AKILI dhe ALEKSANDRI te cilet e frymezonin. Dhe u be i TILLE.

Ndryshe s'jam kontra, artikulli ishte interesant dhe per me teper vlen qe bashke me te tjere te kesaj natyre te vendoset ne nje pjese te Historia, qe te quhet Enciklopedia Shqiptare. Keshtu dhe forumi merr vlera te tjera, bile mund tu hyje ne pune dhe studiuesve te ndryshem, te rinj e te vjeter.

Do te shtoja se diku ne te permendet Odessa, ne te ardhmen do te sjell meteriale ku flitet se ky qytet eshte themeluar nga shqiptaret. Jo pa qellim levizja per pavaresine e Greqise lindi atje.

----------


## Kallmeti

Ali Pasha Ka vendin e tij në historinë Shqiptare!..


i nderuar Endacak !..

Nganjehere njefije turbullire të perfshin mendimet e tua.Nejse besoj të kthjellohesh.Qe ta dish ti shkrimi është i shkruar prej studiuseve dhe jo prej meje dhe unë iu servir juve qe të mos harrojme figurat tona kombetare me te mirat dhe të keqijat qe kane.Skenderbeu është me kristian se Ali Pasha sepse Skenderbeu ioshte katolik dhe e kishte emrin Gjergj Kastrioti dhe as Ali apo Haxhi ndersa i ati quhej Gjon pra ai ishte Katolik ndersa persa i perket races po te them në qoftese e din se besimi fetar nuk është race por thjeshte besim tek diçka e mbinatyrshme qe ,lufton te keqen.Ndersa nuk të kuptoi se si kishe mundesi te shkrueje rradhet e mesiperme ku thua se Skenderbeu nuk luftoi për pavarsine e Shqiperise,nuk e di nese e ke bere në shkolle historine e Shqiperise ne qoftese jo atehere po te kujtoj Beslidhjen e Lezhes ku u bë bashkimi i tere trojeve Shqiptare(principatave) nen udheheqjen e Gjergj  Kastiotit pra ai luftoi për Pavarsine e Atdheut te tij qe është tani Atdheu yne.Ndersa atje ku ti thua se Skenderbeu nuk është kristian se jetoi  40 vjet në Turqi ja po ta shpjegoj fare thjeshte kam jetuar dhe punuar tete vjet në Greqi dhe nuk kam pranuar të quhem arodoks sepse nuk jam i tille nga trashgimina fisnore dhe familjare.Skenderbeu ishte djale princi dhe jo djale mbreti sepse Gjon Kastrioti nuk ishte mbret i Shqiptareve (sepse nuk kishte mbreteri).Diferenca midis Skekderbeut dhe Ali pashes është thjeshte per tu kuptuar Ali pasha luftoi per nje pjese te Shqiperise qe quhet Vilajeti i Janines kurse Gjergj Kastrioti bashko tere trojet Shqiptare dhe qe ta dish ti Skenderbeu nuk u be vete hero por kombi qe ai luftoi e beri hero kombetar sepse i tille ishte. .Nejse te uroj suksese dhe po te pres te kthjellohesh pak  dhe te lexoj ate artikullin tend rreth Edeses por edhe njeher kur shkruan lexoi ato qe shkruan para se ti postos...
                                       pershendetje  Kallmeti  florida 2002

----------


## Albo

Ali Pasha beri fame te madhe per PASURINE dhe KRIMET E PAMESHIRSHME te tij. Ai krijoi pashallekun me te pasur ne gjithe perandorine otomane ashtu sic ka vrare e prere shume njerez.

Ali Pasha ishte nje hajdut dhe kriminel dhe asgje me shume. Po te ishte patriot nuk bente lufte me pashallekun e Bushatllinjve te Shkodres por kerkonte beselidhjen sic e kerkoi edhe Gjergj Kastrioti.

Krimet e Ali Pashes jane ende te fresketa ne zonen e Greqise veriore dhe Shqiperise se jugut.

----------


## Kallmeti

sido qe te jete nuk jam aspak dakort me ty Albo.Ali Pashe Tepelena ka hyre në historine Shqiptare per te mirat(sigurisht edhe per te keqijat e tij).Ti thua se bente lufte me Bushatllinje e vertete po po te jap nj e shembullme te fresket ne 1997 Socialistet bene lufte me vetveten(per te rrezuar Partine Demokratike  nga pushteti) duke shkatterruar plotesisht shtetin shqiptar .Ai pashe tepelena i dha emer të mire Shqiperise per kete po te kujtoj Bajronin poetin e madh Angles qe shkruajti per tradin ,besen dhe bujarine e Shqiptareve pra kete ai e pa tek pashalliku i Ali pashes ndaj ne duhet ta vleresojme tjetrin kur ai ben diçka te mire per te miren e Kombit te tij(gjithashtu i nisur edhe nga respekti per familjen e tij). pershendetje Kallmeti

----------


## Redi

Mesa di, nuk ka qene Ali Pasha qe ka bere lufte kundra Bushatllinjve, por e kunderta. Ishin ata qe sebashku me turqit sulmuan Ali Pashen.

Nga shkrimi qe lexova, shume gjera mu duken tejet siperfaqesore per te nxjerre ne pah se cili ishte Ali pasha i vertete.

Fakti qe ai ka qene hajdut ne femijerine e vete, eshte dicka siperfaqesore dhe i pakuptimte.

Edhe krahasimi me Skenderbeun, perseri do te ishte dicka e kote, pasi te dy kane vend ne histori, por nuk mund te ulim figuren e Skenderbeut duke bere analogjira me Ali pashen.

Autori i shkrimit ben nje krahasim te faktit qe Skenderbeu fali nipin e tij Hamzane, megjithese i beri nje tradhti te madhe, ndersa Ali pasha nuk fali perdhunuesit e nenes se tij (une di qe i paten perdhunuar edhe motren).

Skenderbeu i fali jeten Hamzase, por ama e degdisi ne burgjet e Napolit. Ndersa fali me plot kuptimin e fjales, Moisi Golemin, i cili i qendroi besnik deri ne fund te jetes se tij, kur e kapen dhe e rropen ne Stamboll.
Por Moisi Golemi ishte nje gjeneral i afte dhe per te kishte nevoje kushdo.
po per fshataret perdhunues te Kardhiqit, kush kishte nevoje? Behet fjale per nje periudhe kohore 200 vjet me pare dhe as qe mund te imagjiohej se c'do me thene humanizem ne ato ane. Sidomes po te kemi parasysh qe ato zona ishin te mbushura me bandite, kacake qe vidhnin, vrisnin e perdhunonin ne cdo ore te dites.
Kush e mbante rendin atje? Turqia??

Ali pasha u mundua te vendoste rregull ne popullate dhe ta priste koken per nje pule te vjedhur.

Kush jane meritat e Ali Pashes?

 Se pari, eshte fakti qe gjithmone i qendoi larg e nuk i besoi Portes se larte. Kurre nuk i sherbeu me besnikeri dhe gjithmone ka dashur qe ta luftonte ate.
Kjo gje nuk eshte pak ne ate kohe duke patur parasysh qe asnje nga shqiptaret nuk e bente ate gje, perkundrazi i shkonin pas qejfit sulltanit per te patur pozita e pushtet. 
Nuk dinte Ali Pasha qe ti rrinte peqe e lepe sulltanit, por perkundrazi me nje sere manovrash diplomatike u mundua qe ti shmangej influences se tij.

Autori i shkrimit e ka thesksuar disa here kete fakt dhe e ka marre si nje ane negative te karakterit te Aliut, sepse sipas autorit, ai duhej ti jepte besen njerit prej aleateve dhe ti qendronte besnik deri ne fund. 
E kujt? Turqise, Britanise apo Frances? 


Perse Ali Pashe Tepelena nuk luftoi per ceshtjen kombetare, por per cifligun e tij.

Ketu shume vete e akuzojne pashain e Janines, pasi ai nuk u tregua patriot.

Kjo eshte dicka me te vertete e pakuptimte duke patur parasysh kohen kur jetoi Ali pasha.

Ne ate kohe nuk ka patur VETEDIJE apo NDERGJEGJE KOMBETARE. Jo vetem ne Shqiperi por gjithkund ne Europe.

Ndergjegja Kombetare u zhvillua ne Shqiperi gjate asaj qe ne e quajme Periudha e Rilindjes Kombetare.
Dhe kjo periudhe perkon pak a shume me lindjen e ndergjegjes kombtarae neper te gjithe kombesite qe popullonin Ballkanin. 
Kjo per arsye se po shihej qe Turqia ishte dobesuar dhe se ajo nuk po mundohej me te shtypte apo te perdorte ate dore te hekurt qe kishte perdorur me pare.

Shtetet ballkanike filluan te rebeloheshin dhe mjaftonte ndonje kryengritje e thjeshte fare qe ta bente Stambollin per te folur me vete.

Prandaj duke patur parasysh qe ndergjegjja kombetare ishte zero, kuptohet qe cdokush do te luftonte per pronen dhe ciflikun e vet.

A nuk e benin nje gje te tille mbreterit e shteteve Europiane?

Mbreti i Anglise kur hynte ne lufte, nuk e bente per kombin Anglez, por per ciflikun e vete. Por ne kete rast edhe shtetasit e Algilse perfitonin, pra si te thuash, perputhehin interesat personale me ato te pergjithshme.

Edhe Italia deri atehere ka qene e ndare neper Principata qe drejtoheshin nga familje te medha e te fuqishme. A ka patur ndergjegje kombetare italiane ne ate kohe? Ku e dinte siciliani se ku binte Venecia?

Pra edhe ne rastin e Ali Pashe Tepelenes, duhen kuptuar rrethanat ne te cilat ai mori pushtetin dhe qeverisi. Ai luftoi Turqine deri ne momentin e fundit. Beri marreveshje me shtetet me te fuqishme te Europes. E beri pashallekun e tij qe te respektohej nga te gjithe. 
Vete ne ate shkrim thuhet qarte qe Porta e Larte ishte i frikesuar se mos Ali Pasha sulmonte Stambollin.

Gjithashtu ka rendesi te vecante fakti qe qendra e pashallekut te Ali Pashes ishte Janina, qytet shqiptar qe sot nuk eshte me. 

Te metat apo gabimet e Ali pashes kane qene afrimi qe pati ai me greket dhe si pasoje e politikes se tij, shume greke u afruan dhe filluan te banonin ne trojet shqiptare. Por edhe ketu duhen pare gjerat me realizem, pasi ishin te shumte shqiptaret qe luftuan dhe u rebeluan kundra Ali pashes, ne nje kohe qe armiku i vertete ishte Turqia.

----------


## ornament

Red, ti s'kupton nje gje; qe autori s'nderhyn ne fatin e ngjarjeve, ai rreshton fakte historike, nuk llogjikon, perveçse ne fund dhe kete me qellim filozofik, me sa kuptoj, per te shpjeguar pse ne kemi HERO KOMBETAR Skenderbeun e jo Ali Pashen, megjithese ky i fundit eshte me prane nesh ne kohe.
Ndersa ti e ben rremuje dhe s'morra vesh a e kishe me albon apo me autorin, qe do qe mire ti dinim emrin.

----------


## Redi

E vetja gje qe ke kuptua eshte qe une e kisha me te dy; si me Albon ashtu edhe me autorin.

Persa i perket krahasimit te Ali pashe Tepelenes me Skenderbeun une kam thene kete: * 
Edhe krahasimi me Skenderbeun, perseri do te ishte dicka e kote, pasi te dy kane vend ne histori, por nuk mund te ulim figuren e Skenderbeut duke bere analogjira me Ali pashen.*


Nuk jam aq idiot sa te krahasoj figuren e Ali pashes me Skenderbeun, por desha vetem te shprehja mendmin tim ne lidhje me shkrimin e autorit.

Ali asha nuk eshte monster sic e ka paraqitur ai, pse vrau disa fshatare te Kardhiqit dhe fakti qe ka qene hajdut nuk dmth asgje.

Edhe Albos i kam replikuar ashtu si edhe autorit duke u munduar qe ti bej dicka te qarte. 

Qe Ali pasha vertete ka qene mizor, por nuk ishte viti 2000 dhe jetohej ne mes te Parisit, por vitet 1700-800, ne Shqiperine e jugut ku te vidhnin, vrisnin e perdhunonin me mes te dites.

Cfare kujton se ka qene atehere? Parajse? Ali pasha ua mblodhi te gjithe hajdutve dhe krimineleve ne ato zona.

Dhe gjithashtu Ali Pasha nuk sulmoi bushatllinjte  por ndodhi e kunderta.

Ali pasha kundershtoi dhe u munduar qe te luftonte persa kohe ishte qalle Porten e larte dhe kete gje e pagoi me koken e tij.

Cfare ndryshimi ka se ai nuk e beri per patriotizem por per cifligun e tij? Te gjithe mbreterit e Europes te njejten gje benin.

Keshtu puna. 

Nuk e kam krahasur dhe nuk e krahasoj me Skenderbeun se nuk jam debil, por jo cdo gje ta bej te zeze.

Edhe per shkrimin mund te them, qe nese autori ka dashur te beje nje krahasim midis Ali pashe Tepelenes dhe Skenderbeut, atehere ai duhet te vizitohet ne psikiatri.

----------


## Kallmeti

te nderuar miq shqiptare !
Me vjen keq qe me keni keqkuptuar(ndoshta dikush me ka kuptuar mire por ne gjak ka ndienja antishqiptarizmi) une nuk dua te vleresoj apo te mbroj Ali pashe tepelen ne rradhe te pare une nuk kam asnje lidhje krahinore me te se une jam nga Lezha dhe ai është nga Tepelene sigurisht as nuk e pranoj te krahasoj Skenderbeun me te por ai ka vendin e tij ne historine shqiptaere si nje figure qe e ka vlereuar koha.Dikush prej jush e quan hadut,nje tjeter se rrjedh nga nje familje e farfer e.t.j.Unë do iu dergoj me vone    tere kronologjine e jetes se tij.

----------


## ornament

Nuk thashe qe te krahasosh cilindo me dike tjeter je debil. Perkundrazi kjo tregon  kersheri si dhe mos kenaqje nga njohja e deritashme. 
A e di ti Red, qe Skenderbeun shqiptaret e kane sha per nje shekull e gjys mbas vdekjes.
Dhe me te drejte ata ne ate kohe se kuptonin veprimin e tij. Sikur sot te ngrihej dikush dhe ti shpallte lufte amerikes, pasi ta mposhte ate disa vjet me rradhe te vdiste i qete rrethuar nga miq, kohe me vone amerika si superfuqi qe eshte te rivinte dhe te na e bente rup-sup te gjitheve duke shkretuar vendin thjesht se ndjehej e fyer nga humbja qe kishte pesuar me pare.
A do mbeshtetje ti Red nje gje te tille, JO! Sepse je mjaft llogjik dhe pa ide, ajo qe te intereson eshte thjesht mireqenia jote (familjes, shtetit) dhe rehati personal.

Ndersa Skenderbeu nuk solli as mireqenie, as rehat per shqiptaret, ai luftoi tere jetes deri ne vdekje. A kupton.

Tani dhe Ali pasha luftoi kundra turkut, superfuqise se kohes, bile ne kundershtim nga Skenderbeu solli mireqenie te shqiptaret. Lart ke shembuj qe tregojn kete.
Tani ti s'na tregove pse su be ai Hero Kombetar, autori kete e shpjegon me faktin se i pari ishte katolik, ndersa i dyti mysliman. Ti a mendon te njejten gje.

Sa per ata hajdutet qe luftoi, te gjithe Pashat e Bejleret e kohes benin te njejten gje, s'qe vetem Ali Pasha, apo harrove qe kur kishte 18 vjeç e kapen si lepur po per ket pune. Ne veri ket pune e rregullonte kanuni. Keshtu qe s'besoj te qe i njohur nga kjo. 
Ti po si Albo gjykon nga morali i sotem, njeri viktimat e tjetri hajdutet. Per njerin ai eshte kriminel ndersa per tjetrin polic i mire. Hajde merre vesh.

----------


## Kallmeti

Ja kjo ështe historia e Ali Pashes jo sipas Kallmetit por sipas historianeve


 Me marrjen e Janines, Ali Pashe Tepelena, filloi edhe ndertimin e shtetit autonom Shqiptar qe do te shtrihej nga Durresi ne Veri deri ne gjirin e Korintit ne Jug. Duke nenshtruar Konicen, Permetin, Kelcyren, Libohoven, Arten dhe me vone me acarimet e Osmaneve me Bushatllinjte e Shkodres dhe fuqite Evropjane, Aliu morri kazane e Korces, nenshtroi Himaren, Gjirokastren, Beratin, Vloren dhe Delvinen.



Shekulli i XVIII i gjeti trevat Shqiptare ne nje kohe atonomie te theksuar nga pushteti Osman i Stambollit dhe pa nje fuqizim te madh te bejlereve dhe pashallareve Shqiptare ne qeverisjen e tyre ne Shqiperi. Shqiptaret qe tashme kishin krijuar ne Stamboll lidhje te forta politike, krijuan edhe ne Shqiperi baza te forta autonomie, ku familje te ndryshme Shqiptare, si ato te Vlorajve, Velebishtajve, Ngurzajve etj filluan qe te bejne nje politike autonome nga Stambolli. Shekulli i XVIII pa ne Shqiperine e Jugut qytetin e Janines qe te marre rrolin e kryeqytetit te Shqiperise ku lojerat politike mes pashallareve Shqiptare u zhvillonin, ne kete qytet qe ishte nder me kozmopolitanet dhe me i zhvilluari ne te gjithe Ballkanin. Grindjet e Pashallareve Shqiptare per kontrollin e Janines, arriten pike vendimtare te tyre, kur Janina ra ne duar te Pashait Mehmet Karakushi ku morri tipare te nje pashalleku dhe u shkeput nga sanxhaku i Terhalles. Vdekja e Mehmet Pashes, e la qytetin e Janines ne vakum, te cilin e shfrytezoi Ali Tepelena, qe u mbiquajt Asllan apo Luani i Janines, dhe qe me pas morri edhe titullin Pasha. Ali Pashe Tepelena, personi qe aq shume preku penen e orientalisteve Evropjane, coi inspiratat e Shqiptareve, u be sebep i fitores se Grekerve, dhe qe aq shume shqetesoi Sulltanet e Stambollit.

Karriera

Nuk asnje dyshim se figura me e rendesishme dhe me e famshme e historiografise Shqiptare neper kohera eshte figura e Ali Pashe Tepelenes, Pashait Shqiptar, sundues te Shqiperise se Mesme dhe Jugore, te fundshekullit te 18 deri me 1822. 

Ali Pashe Tepelena qe mendohet te kete lindur diku mes intervalit te 1740 deri me 1750, ishte bir i nje familje aristokrate Shqiptare nga Tepelena. Gjyshi i Ali Pashes i qujatur Mukhtar, ishte nje komandant i zoti ne ushtrine Osmane, gje te cilen ai e pati treguar ne rrethimin e Korfuzit me 1716. I jati i Mukhtarit, Mucoja (apo Mustafai) ka qene Be nga Gjirokastra dhe besohet te kete qene muteselim (nen-guvernator) i nahijes se Tepelenes qytet qe ishte pjese e Sanxhakut (rrethit) te Vlores. 

Mukhtari, gjyshi i Aliut si Be qe ishte, kishte nen kontrollin e tij prona dhe ushtare te shumte. Me vdekjen e Mukhtarit, titulli i Beut dhe pronat e Mukhtarit i kaluan te jatit te Aliut, Veliut. Gjate nje sherr qe Veliu i jati i Aliut pati me kusheririn e tij te pare, Islam Beun qe ishte edhe mutessarrif i Delvines, coi ne vrasjen e Islamit nga Veliu me 1759, gje qe coi Porten e Larte (ne Stamboll) qe pas 3 vitesh ta caktoje Veliun si mutessarrif i Delvines. 

Ali Pasha qe u lind ne kete rreth aristokratik Shqiptar qe nje raport ndaj Hapsubrgeve te 1783 permendet se familja e Aliut ishte familja me nobel e Toskeve te te gjithe Epirit nuk pati fat qe te gezoje shume. Ne moshen 10 vjecare vdekja e babait te Aliut e coi familjen e tij qe te gjendet e vetme ne mes te kater rrugeve, te braktisur dhe varferuar. Familjes se mbetur pa burre te Aliut, armiqte e te atit te tij filluan qe ti benin lloj-lloj poshtersishe. Per kete arsye, e ema e Aliut, Hankoja qe rridhte nga fshati i Konices, tashme u detyrua qe te marre rrolin e burrereshes ne familje dhe u mundua qe te mbronte nderin dhe pronat e saja nga armiqte e te shoqit. Por ne nje konfrontimet qe ajo pati me bandat e Kardhiqioteve dhe Harmoveve, ajo ra viktime e pabesise se Kardhiqioteve qe e turperuan Hankon sebashku me te motren e Aliut, Shanicen duke i marre peng dhe cnderuar.

Aliu i vogel qe ne kete kohe mendohet qe te kete qene mes 10 deri me 15 vjec arriti qe te shpetoje nga kurthi i Kardhiqoteve, por pasiqe ai ishte i pafuqishem dhe i vogel, ai nuk mundi qe te shpetonte dot nenen dhe motren e tij nga poshtersite e Kardhiqoteve. Motra dhe e ema e Alit u lirua nga Kardhiqotet vetem pasi nje tregtar Grek nga Gjirokastra shkoi ne Kardhiq dhe i pagoi Kardhiqotet per lirimin e dy femrave te marra peng. 

Hidherimi qe Aliu i vogel morri ne shpirt nga kjo poshtersi, dhe kerkesa e Hankos per te marr hak per nenen e tij, ndoshta ishin edhe shkaqet kryesore qe cuan Aliun qe te rritej si nje djale ambicioz dhe me inspirime ne jete. Duke qene se ai rridhte nga nje familje e varfer, por me tradite aristokratike, Aliu rinine e tij sipas shume tregimesh e nisi si bandit qe shquhej per trimeri dhe zgjuarsi. Ne kohen e rinise se Aliut Shqiperia e Mesme policohej nga armatolet qe ishin mercenare Greko-ortodoks, qe shquheshin per kurrupsion dhe hajdutllek te madh mes tyre. 

Ali Pasha sipas disa tregimesh mendohet qe te kete qene kryetar i nje bande cubash me ndikim në Thesali dhe anës se maleve të Pindit gjate rinise. Perderisa keto krahina ne ate kohe administroheshin nga Pashallëku i Beratit me në krye Ahmet Kurt Pashën, nje dite, Aliu u zu rob dhe e pru në Berat. Pashait te Beratit, Ahmetit, i bëri shume përshtypje bukurija dhe mencuria e Aliut. Per kete arsye Ahmeti, e punesoi Aliun si roje personale ne shtepine e tij. Por pas disa kohesh pune ne Pashallekun e Beratit, Aliu qe transmetohet te jete merzitur me Pashain, te cilit ai i kerkoi vajzen e tij, por qe Pashai ia rrefuzoi, u largua nga Berati dhe u bashkua me shoket e tij te mehershem. Me pas Aliu kaloi ne Delvine ku aty u martua me te bijen e Kapllan Pashes, (Pashait te Delvines qe ishte ne lufte me Ahmet Kurtin), Gjylsymen. Duke qene i ri ne moshe (24 vjec) dhe nje njeri me ambicje dhe zgjuarsi, Kapllani pa tek Aliu nje njeri te afte per te bijen e tij.

Disa kohe pas marteses se Aliut ne Delvine, i vjerri i Aliut, Kapllani, vdiq. Vendin e Kapllanit e zuri kunati i Aliut, qe quhej Ali dhe ishte martuar me te motren e Aliut, Shanicen. Por kunati i Aliut pas pak kohesh vdiq ne nje konflikt, kurse i vellai i tij Selimi nuk u lejua qe te behej Pasha nga Padishau i Stambollit, keshtu qe posti i shkoi Aliut nga Tepelena. Pak kohe pas marrjes se postit te Pashait te Delvines, me 1787, Ali Pashes iu caktua posti i Derbendler Bashbugut (shefi i policise se rrugeve malore). Zotesia e Aliut dhe sinqeriteti i tij ne pune jo vetem qe shtoi besimin e Portes se Larte ne aftesite e Aliut, por mbi te gjitha i solli zonave qe ai policonte qetesi dhe siguri qe kishte munguar prej kohesh, kjo fale ndershkimeve te rrepta qe Aliu iu dha hajduteve e kacakeve te kohes. Duke rekrutuar nje force Shqiptaresh te perbere nga 4.000 veta, Aliu vendosi rregull qe nga Janina e deri ne Thermofilat. Duke pasur kete post, sebashku me postin e mutessarrifit te sanxhakut te Terhalles te cilin Aliu e kishte marre ne 1786, Aliu marshoi drejt Janines me 1788 ku zoteronte anarkia. Me vendosjen e rregullit dhe qetesise ne Janine, Aliut iu dha posti i Pashait apo Vezirit te Janines, qe perpara tij u mbante nga Izet Pasha. 

Ky post qe ishte edhe posti me i larte qe Aliu do te gjente ne karrieren e tij coi ne themelin e shtetit autonom Shqiptar qe Ali Pasha krijoi dhe udhehoqi gjate jetes se tij, prej moshes 44 vjec e deri ne vdekje.


Ndertimi i Shtetit Shqiptar

Me marrjen e Janines, Ali Pashe Tepelena, filloi edhe ndertimin e shtetit autonom Shqiptar qe do te shtrihej nga Durresi ne Veri deri ne gjirin e Korintit ne Jug. Duke nenshtruar Konicen, Permetin, Kelcyren, Libohoven, Arten dhe me vone me acarimet e Osmaneve me Bushatllinjte e Shkodres dhe fuqite Evropjane, Aliu morri kazane e Korces, nenshtroi Himaren, Gjirokastren, Beratin, Vloren dhe Delvinen.

Ne kete periudhe Aliu i vuri nje vemendje te madhe infrastruktures se vendit. Ai ndertoi rruge, hane, ura e ndertesa te reja neper fshatra e qytete. Sic shume agjente, e visitor Evropjan transmetuan ne kohe te Aliut, ne Pashallekun e tij nje mireqenie dhe ringjallje e tere kulturore morri pjese. Sipas Hobhousonit (1813) Aliu e beri zakon qe ta vizitonte cdo fshat e qytet te Pashallekut te tij, te pakten njehere ne vit. Duke ruajtur nje autonomi te gjere nga qeveria e Stambollit, Aliu diti me saktesi sesi te shuaje konfliktet, vjedhjet dhe hajdutlleqet ne Pashallekun e tij, dhe u soll si nje princ i vertete. Kujdesja e Aliut per infrastrukturen dhe zhvillimin e Shqiperise ne kohe te tij, coi ne lindjen e nje vale te madhe artizanesh, zejtaresh, tregtaresh dhe per me teper shume vizitoresh te huaj u shtyne qe te vizitonin Shqiperine. 

Nga kapitali i Pashallekut te Aliut, Janines tregtare dhe agjente tregtare nga Venecja, Ankona, Padua etj, vendosen lidhjet e tyre qe ne ate kohe u shqua per pasurine e madhe. Nga Janina tekstile, mendafsh, flori, argjend e shpata dhe arme u eksportuan per ne Itali dhe viset e Ballkanit. Limone, portokalle, lesh e vaj ulliri qe shpesh vinin nga Saranda e Delvina u kaluan ne kohe te Aliut nga Janina per ne tregjet e Evropes. Ndersa kafeja, sheqeri erdhen ne Janine nga Trieste, rrobat erdhen nga Gjermania dhe Franca. Ne kete kohe portet e Durresit, Vlores e Prevezes sherbyen si pikat me te rendesishme nga ku mallrat i erdhen kapitalit te Ali Pashes.

Pasuria ne kohen e sundimit te Ali Pashes ne Janine u shtua shume. Sipas Cifutit te konvertuar ne Islam, Ibrahim Mansur Effenidese, qe sherbeu si sekretar i Aliut, Ali Pasha vete personalisht kishte mese 500.000 dele dhe 600.000 dhi. Ne kohen e Aliut, fushat e Terhalles dhe Larises qe me pare rronin ne frike dhe skamje, u mbushen plot me drith e prodhime bujqesore. Edhe pse ligjet Osmane te kohes e ndalonin eksportin dhe monopolizimin e grurit, vizitore te kohes se Aliut vune ne dukje se Aliu ishte nje nga biznesmenet dhe eksportuesit me te medhenje te grurit ne Pashallekun e tij. 

Nese perpara ardhjes se Aliut ne pushtet ne trevat e Shqiperise, shume veta nuk paguanin taksat ndaj shtetit (Osman) me ardhjen e Aliut sistemi i taksave u riperteri ne te gjithe vendin. Aliu pervec taskave qe njerezit duhet te paguanin ndaj qeverise se Stambollit, vuri edhe taksa per pashallekun e tij, taksa me te cilat ai mbante shtetin dhe investimet ne vend. Personat qe rrefuzonin te paguanin taksat u ndershkuan shume rrepte nga Aliu qe i burgoste dhe denonte rrepte ata qe nuk paguanin detyrimet.

Pervec permiresimeve ekonomike, Aliu mbante nje elite te gjere intelektuale ne pallatin e tij. Sekretaret e Ali Pashes ne shume raste ishin Grek te shkolluar, Evropjan te konvertuar ne Islam, dhe Shqiptare me eksperience. Pasiqe jetonte ne Janine ku kishte shume Greker, gjuha zyrtare qe Aliu perdorte ne pallatin e tij per dokumentime ishte Greqishtja dhe Turqishtja, pasiqe Shqipja nuk kishte zhvilluar nje alfabet te qarte te vetin. Por gjuha e perditshme qe Aliu perdorte ne ishte Shqipja te cilen Aliu e perdori per dokumentimet e tij, por duke e shkruar me germa Greke.

Ne kohen e pashallekut te Aliut ne Janine, Janina u kthye ne qendren me te edukuar te te gjithe Ballkanit. Ne Janine u shkolluan me mijera Shqiptare, Grek e Turq. Me dhjetra shkolla u hapen, shkolla ne te cilat edhe shumica e rilindasve Shqiptare te shekullit te 19-20 u edukuan.

Ne fushen e administrates se Aliut, nuk duhet te harrohet Divani qe ai themeloi per administrimin e shtetit te tij, ku rrolin e kryeministrit te Aliut e luante Omer Pashe Vrioni qe ishte edhe kryekomandant i ushtrise se Aliut.

Ne politike Aliu e tregoi veten e tij si nje nga pashallaret me te afte te kohes se tij. Ashtu si edhe Mehmet Ali Pashe Cami ne Egjypt, Ali Pasha ishte ne gjendje qe Pashallekun e tij ta kthente ne nje shtet kuazi te pavarur nga Osmanet. Nga Janina, Aliu hynte ne marreveshie me Ruset, Anglezet e Francezet kur te donte ai, dhe pashallekun e tij e konsideronte si token e tij dhe jo si toke Turke. Edhe pse Ali Pasha mbante marredhenie te mira me Porten e Larte, sidomos me Valide Sulltanin (nenen e Sulltanit), te ciles ai i dergonte edhe dhurata here pas here, ai ishte virtualisht i pavarur nga Stambolli. Per kete edhe Anglezet, Francezet e Ruset derguan ambasadoret e tyre ne Janine, qe iu drejtonin Ali Pashes ne termat e nje princi te pavarur. 

Duke qene i shkathet dhe i mprehte ne politike, Ali Pasha diti ne shume raste sesi ti luaje Anglezet kunder Francezeve, dhe ne shume raste te marre edhe ndihma e dhurata prej atyre, duke iu premtuar aleanca dhe mbeshtetje.


Ne kohen kur ne Evrope lufta me Napoleon Bonaparti ishte ne maksimum, Aliu ishte ne kontroll te plote te Shqiperise Jugore dhe te Mesme me bijte e tij mutassarrif ne Tërhalle dhe Lepant (Mukhtari dhe Veliu). Ne keto kohe Aliu pati kontakte te gjera me Anglezet dhe Francezet me te cilet ne 1797 pati edhe kontaktin e pare.
Pushtimet e Francezeve ne detin Jon, te: Prevezes, Vonices, Pargës dhe Butrinti qe me pare ishin koloni Veneciane e coi Aliun qe te hyje ne kontakt me Francezet duke i pergezuar ata. Ne kete kohe, Aliu qe arriti te marre ndihma militare dhe leje per te dale ne det nga Francezet, e cuan ate qe te shtypte kryengritjet ne Himarë, gje per te cilen, Porta e Larte e shperbleu Aliun me titullin Asllan  Luan. 

Sulmi i Francezeve ne Egjypt e coi shtetin Osman qe te hynte ne lufte me Frenget, gje e cila shtyu edhe Aliun qe te sulmoj Prevezen dhe Vonicen dhe te detyroje Francezet qe te dorezohen. Me kete fitore mbi Frenget dhe me rregullimin e mevonshem te marredhenieve Turko-Frenge, Sulltan Selimi i III e gradoi ate si guvernator te te gjithe Rumelise (te tokave Osmane ne Evrope) me qender ne Manastir, ne Prill te 1802. Ambicjet e Aliut per ta larguar Francen nga deti Jon e cuan ate qe te hyje ne aleance me Angline qe ashtu si Aliu donte te largonte Francezët nga ishujt e detit Jon. Bashkepunimi i Aliut me Anglezet e cuan ate qe te marre ndihme militare nga Anglia, ku ndermjet te tjerash ai morri nje dhuratë prej 20 topash. 


Ne fushen e religjionit Ali Pasha, ashtu si edhe shumica e Shqiptareve te kohes se tij ishin, praktikuan Islamin si fene zyrtare te pashallekut, qe ishte feja e rraces sunduese - Shqiptare. Pervec Shqiptareve Musliman, ne pashallekun e Aliut kishte edhe Grek Ortodoks dhe disa Cifute. Edhe pse Greket Ortodoks gezonin lirite e parapara nga Islami, shpesh shume prifterinje Grek u ankonin se Aliu ishte shume i dhene pas Shehjlereve dhe Dervisheve, dhe sipas shume bashkekohesve te tij, ai iu dhuronte atyre shume para. Edhe pse ka disa tregime qe rrefejne per Aliun qe te kete detyruar disa Grekofile Shqiptare qe te Shqiptarizohen / Islamizohen me force, e verteta eshte se Aliu ishte shume tolerant ndaj jo-Islamo / Shqiptareve ne Pashallekun e tij, saqe tregohet se ai i lejonte Grekerit Ortodoks qe te vishnin rroba ekstravagante ne kohen e tij (edhe pse kjo nuk lejohej nga ligjet e kohes), gje qe e coi edhe nje Dervish qe te ankohet tek Aliu per tolerancen e madhe qe ai tregonte per ata. Te njejten tolerance fetare ne e gjejme nga Aliu edhe ne Haremin e tij, qe sic transmetohet Aliu ne ate kishte nje Shqiptare Kristiane nga Tepelena, qe Aliu e lejonte te kryente ritet e saja fetare ne pallatin e tij, me prifterinje.

Megjithate ne sarajet e Ali Pashe Tepelenes shume Evropjane pranuan Islamin. Nder ata ne mund te kujtojme Marko Kurinin qe ishte premtuar qe te behej Peshkop i Bombeit ne Indi, por pasiqe ai sherbeu si sekretar i Napoleon Bonapartit per disa kohe ne Egjypt, me vone gjate nje rruge per ne Evrope ai u morr si skllav nga disa pirate Ulqinak, te cilet e shiten ne Janine. Ali Pasha qe e bleu Kurinin si skllav, e Islamizoi ate dhe me pas e punesoi ne sarajet e tija. Si pasoje e pranimit te Islamit, Kurini e ktheu emrin e tij ne Mehmed Effendi. 

Megjithe tolerancen qe Aliu tregonte per fete, dhe sipas disa tregimeve qe flitet edhe per konsumimin e alkolit nga ai, vizitoret qe vizitonin Aliun gjate Ramazanit ne Tepelene, njoftojne se Aliu agjeronte te gjithe Ramazanin, dhe gjate vizitave qe Aliu bente ne Tepelene, ne vendin e rinise se tij, ai behej konservativ ne fe. Edhe pse shkrues si puna e Haxhi Serretit e tregonin luften e Aliut kunder tradhetareve Suliote qe luftuan ne krah te Grekerve dhe Frengeve, si lufte kunder qafirave (te pafeve), faktet ne kete argument nuk jane shume bindes.

Ne fundin e jetes se tij, tregohet qe Aliu i eshte kthyer shume fese, devocionit fetar dhe mesimeve te Islamit. Sipas Ibrahim Mansur Effendise, Aliu fundin e jetes se tij e kaloi prane nje mistiku Persian (Sheikh Ali), te cilit pas vdekjes, Aliu i ndertoi edhe nje mazoleum.


Fragmente nga jeta ne Pashallekun e Aliut

Toke e Shqiperise! Lere shikimin tim te derdhet ne ty
Ne ty, me njerez te ashper kujdestare 
Kryqet bien, minaret lartesohen

(Lord Bajron, Peligrinazhi i Chaild Haroldit)


Jeta ne Pashallekun e Ali Pashes, ishte nje jete mjaft e bukur me ngjyra orientale Shqiptare qe ndezi shume kureshtjet e orientalisteve qe edhe shkruan per ate. Bukuria e Shqiptareve, krenaria e tyre, kultura e ndryshme nga ajo e Evropes, dhe per me teper zgjuarsia dhe personaliteti i Ali Pashes ishin nga faktoret me terheqes qe udhetare Evropjan si Bajroni, gjeten ne Pashallekun e Ali Pashes. Historite qe bashkekohes te Aliut shkruan per bemat e tij jane te shumta Shume jane te pabesueshme, prekese, por qe ne fund tregojne karakterin e Ali Pashes dhe te jetes ne pashallekun Shqiptare te Janines. Bajroni nder te tjera ne kujtimet e tija kujton se:

Nuk do të harroj kurre ditën kur hym në Tepelenë, ne oren pese të mbremjes, ndërsa dielli ishte duke perënduar. Më erdhi në mëndje, me pak ndryshime në veshjen, përshkrimi i Branstone Castle në nje nga librat e Walter Scott. Veshja ndryshon mbas kombësise së trimave që janë në shërbim të Vezirit. Shqiptarët kanë petkun ma të mrekullueshëm të botës me fustanellën e bardhë, me jelekun prej kadifeje të qendisur me ar, me xhamadanin prej stofe të zezë dhe me koburen dhe kamën me doreza prej argjendi të punuar. Tartarët me qylafet e gjatë mbi krye; Turqët me çallmat dhe kaftanët e veshun me gëzof përmbrënda. Te gjithe këto kostume të bukur plot ngjyra dhe shkëlqim, ashtu edhe banesa e Ali pashës formonin nji pamje fort të kandshme për nje të huej. Më futën në nje dhomë që ishte shtrue mjaft bukur dhe Sekretari i Vezirit më pyeti për shëndetin mbas modës turke. Nuk më lejuan të paguaj as për fjetjen, as për ushqimin dhe as për ndonje send tjetër.


Kurse Hobhousi shkruante rreth Aliut:

Veziri ishte nji burrë i shkurtën dhe mjaft i trashë. Kishte nji fytyrë shume të kendshme me cipë të bardhë dhe trajtë të rrumbullakët. Syte i kishte të kaltërt me lëvizje të shpejta që të banin me kuptuar menjiherë se nuk gjindesh përpara nji Pashai oriental. Mjekrën e kishte të bardhë dhe të gjatë sa i binte përmbi gjoksin... Na priti me nji kortezi të jashtezakonshme dhe na mori aq me të mirë sa me na quajtur djem te tij. Ishte fare në qejf për nje njeri ne ate pozitë. Në sa vise të Turqise që vizituem nuk pashë nje pasha tjetër të qeshte në ate mënyrë. Nuk kishte ndonji roje të posaçme, por vetëm katër a pesë djem të veshun me petkun e bukur shqiptar dhe me flokët e gjatë që u binin mbi supe.


Prostituta qe u kthye ne Shenjtore

Nje nga ngjarjet qe shumica e Evropjaneve vune shenim ne mbresat e tyre ne Pashallekun e Ali Pashes, ishte edhe historia e Grekes Frosine dhe birit te Aliut, Mukhtarit. Sipas tregimeve, mesohet se djali i Aliut, Mukhtari ishte qejfli i madh. Duke u nisur nga ky fakt, nje Greke e quajtur Frosine, qe ishte gruaja e nje tregtari Grek, ishte nje nga shume femrat qe shkonin me Mukhtarin. Duke patur deshiren e saj qe ta vidhte Mukhtarin sa me shume qe ajo mundtte, Frosina nje dite iu lut Mukhtarit qe ishte ne dashuri me ate si i cmendur, qe ti jepte asaj unazen e floririt qe Mukhtar Pasha mbante. Mukhtari i verbuar nga pasionet, kujtoi se Frosina ia kerkonte atij kete unaze ne shenje dashurie, por Frosina ne te vertet pasiqe ia morri unazen Mukhtarit, shkoi menjehere tek nje argjendar per ta shitur mallin e marre. 

Argjendari qe e pa unazen qe Frosina ia coi atij, pasiqe e kuptoi vleren e madhe te saj, shkoi menjehere ne pallatin e Pashait per ta shitur kete mall te cmuar tek gruaja e Mukhtarit, Pashoja. Pashoja qe e njohu unazen e te shoqit, u be si e marre dhe e pyeti argjendarin se kujt ia kishte marre ai kete unaze. Argjendari i tregoi se ia kishte dhene grekja Frosine. Pashoja si grua e ndershme dhe me dinjitet, qe tashme ishte ne kulmet e xhelozise, shkoi menjehere tek i jati i Mukhtarit, Aliu dhe i tregoi atij historine. Ne kete kohe, Mukhtari u therrit nga Stambolli per te shtypur Pashain e Adrianopojes ne Turqi qe ishte cuar ne rrebelim. Aliu qe u informua nga nusja e birit te tij Pashoja, per herezite e te shoqit me putanat Greke, pasiqe kreu nje hetim dhe i gjeti te gjitha prostitutat me te cilat i biri shkonte, i morri ato, i lidhi dhe i mbyti ne liqenin e Janines per shkak te pabesive bashkeshortore dhe prostitucionit qe ato kryenin, i cili sipas Aliut dhe ligjeve te kohes ishte nje krim i madh.

Greket qe i urrenin Shqiptaret ne kulm, ndershkimin e prostitutave Greke dhe te Frosines, i kthyen ne terma fetare, dhe per kete arsye Kisha Ortodokse Greke e shpalli prostituten Frosine Shenjtore, duke shtuar edhe metej urrejtjen Greke kunder Shqiptareve, tashme te shenjterizuar me nje prostitute, dhe duke satanizuar Shqiptaret dhe Ali Pashen te cilit Greket i dhane pershkrime si gjarper, satana etj.


Hakmarrja ndaj Kardhiqoteve

Si Shqiptar i ndershem dhe me gjak qe ishte, Aliu qe nga vegjelia e tij, mbajti me vete gjithnje nje enderr ne vete, ate te marrjes se hakut per nenen dhe motren e tij qe ishin cnderuar nga Kardhiqotet kur ai ishte ende i vogel. Deri në shtratin e vdekjes Hankoja, e ema, i kujtonte Aliut turpin qe i kishin vene Kardhiqotet asaj dhe i kerkonte atij qe tia vinte nderin ne vend. Dhe momenti i venjes se nderit ne vend i erdhi Aliut me 1812, mbi 40 vjet pas turperimit qe Kardhiqotet i kishin bere familjes se tij. 

Per kete ai rrethoi Kardhiqin dhe ekzekutoi 60 vete te cilet i kishte marre peng. Me pas Aliu hyri në qytet në krye të ushtrise dhe iu kërkoi që të gjithe burrat ti përuleshin. Gjashteqind burra të çarmatosur i shkuan atij përpara dhe i ofruan njohjen si sundimtar te tyre, te nje Han jashte Kardhiqit (Hani i Valias, ndermjet Kardhiqit dhe Janines). Aliu i quajti Kardhiqiotet vellezër dhe djem të tij, dhe i fali. Por mes fytyrave te atyre qe ai pa ne ate tubim, ai njohu ata që i kishin poshteruar nenën. I ndezur nga ndjenja e hakmarrjes, Aliu u dha urdhër ushtarve të tij qe ta rrethonin hanin dhe të masakronin te gjashteqind burrat. Por ushtarët e Aliut rrefuzuan me qelluar mbi njerez të çarmatosur. Per kete arsye, disa Greker të kryesuar nga Thanas Vaja, e kryen gjakmarrjen kunder gjashteqind Kardhiqiotve.


Renia e Pashallekut te Janines

Ardhja ne pushtet ne Stamboll e Sulltan Mahmudit te II, pervec te tjerash i solli shtetit Osman ri-centralizimin e kontrollit nga Stambolli. Mahmudi qe ne jeten e tij perjetoi rrevoltat e Jenicereve ne Stamboll, u be i vendosur ne shkaterrimin e tyre dhe te cdo fuqie tjeter ne shtetin Osman. Ne kete kohe Pashallaret te ndryshem kishin krijuar shtete nen  shtete ne Devletin Osman. Nder keta, dy me te fuqishmit mund te shihen dy pashallaret toske Shqiptare, njeri ishte Mehmet Ali Pasha i Egjyptit, dhe i dyti Ali Pashe Tepelena i Janines.

Per kete arsye qe me 1812 Ali Pasha u shpall si shkarkuar nga posti i mutessarifit te Janines dhe u urdherua qe te shkoje ne Tepelene, por me nderhyrjen e Anglise Aliu mbijetoi. Duke patur paranoje nga planet e ardhshme te Stambollit, Ali Pasha iu dha dore te lire militanteve Greke ne trevat e tija qe te benin rremujra kunder Stambollit. Por Greket nga ana tjeter, pasiqe arriten edhe qe te depertojne ne pallatin e Ali Pashes, shpresonin qe ta shfrytezonin luften e Ali Pashes me Turqit ne dobi te tyre.

Nderkohe, nje pasha Shqiptar qe quhej Ismail Pasho Beu pronat te cilit i ishin marre nga Ali Pashe Tepelena, pas shume ankesave qe ai beri ne Porten e Larte, dhe pas nje atentati te deshtuar qe Ali Pasha beri kunder tij, arriti qe te kete audience me Sulltanin te cilit i tregoi per demet qe i kishte bere Ali Pasha. Sulltan Mahmudi pas kesaj audience, dhe me deshiren e tij per te centralizuar pushtetin ne shtetin Osman, e shpalli Ali Pashen dhe bijte e tij si te jashteligjshem. 

Per kete arsye, ne qershor te 1820, nje ushtri e komanduar nga Ismail Pasho Beu sulmoi Janinen. Ne kete kohe shume gjenerale te Aliut e dezertuan ate, nder ata 15.000 veta me Omer Bej Vrionin. Forcat bashibozuke (policore) te Aliut bene nje rrezistence te dobet, gje qe e detyroi Ali Pashen qe me besniket e tij te mbyllet ne dy keshtjella prane qytetit. Gjithashtu, djemte e Aliut; Veliu dhe Myftari ne kete lufte u dorezuan shpejte. Nen udheheqjen e Hurshid Pashes nga Morea qe ishte armik personal i Aliut dhe forcave te Bushatllinjve nga Shkodra rrezistenca e tij u be e pashprese. Per kete arsye Ali Pasha filloi negociatat e dorezimit ne menyre qe ti falej jeta, por Hurshid Pasha e mashtroi ate dhe ushtaret e tij e vrane Aliun ne momentet kur ai e kuptoi se ishte tradhetuar.

Vdekja e Aliut, dhe perqendrimi i ushtrive Osmane dhe Shqiptare ne lufte kunder Ali Pashes, i dhane shans rrebeleve Grek qe te fillonin dhunen e tyre ne Epir dhe Greqi per krijimin e shtetit Helen. Ne kete rrebelim shume Shqiptare ortodokse morren pjese, si suliotet Marko Bocari etj, te cilet luftuan perkrah Grekerve per krijimin e shtetit fondamentalist Helen, shtet i cili me vone do te shtypte dhe vriste Shqiptaret egersisht, pervec debimeve masive dhe masakrave qe ky shtet do te bente kunder Shqiptareve Musliman ne Epirin e Jugut dhe te Veriut, egersi qe ne i pame edhe ne shek. e XX dhe po e shohim ne te XXI. Shume nga ata Shqiptare ortodoks qe luftuan per Grekun, me pas u helenizuan dhe humben lidhjet e tyre Shqiptare, keshtuqe sot Greket, suliote si Marko Bocari etj, i shpallin heronje Grek megjithese ai ishte dhe mbetet me prejardhje shqiptare..

----------


## Rycki2001

Nuk dua te analizoj shkrimin qe zoti Kallmeti na ofroi. Sigurisht ai nuk ka ndonje faj pse autori qe ka shkruar shkrimin nuk ka shkelqyer ne radhitjen apo analizimin e ngjarjeve. Ajo qe me bene pershtypje eshte fakti i te deklaruarit te Ali Pashait "hajdut apo kriminel" Ja seç shkruan Albo :



> Ali Pasha beri fame te madhe per PASURINE dhe KRIMET E PAMESHIRSHME te tij. Ai krijoi pashallekun me te pasur ne gjithe perandorine otomane ashtu sic ka vrare e prere shume njerez.


Sigurisht historia eshte nje, interpretimet jane shume. Por si mund tu mbushni mendjen tepelenasve qe krenohen me Ali Pashane. Si mund te krahasojme madheshtine e Pashait te Janines me liliputerine e nje hajduti apo krimineli. (Sigurisht Zani i Vlores do ishte dakord....) Pavaresisht nga motivet Ali Pashjai gjeti menyren ti qendronte Portes se Larte. Ai ishte nje nga diplomatet me te medhenje te kohes. Ai tentoi te bashkonte vilajetet shqiptare ne nje. Edhe ketu pavaresisht nga shtysa dhe egoja personale, rezultati e bene ate figure historike. Ai ka nje rol te madh ne revolucionin grek. Por dhe kur permendim te keqijat nuk mund te themi "ishte thjesht nje hajdut dhe kriminel" dhe kaq. Ndersa per krahasimin me Skenderbeun nuk ka vend. Aliu ishte nje Pasha, qe qendrimi kunder Turqise i shkonte per shtate ambicieve te tija personale dhe krahas perfitimeve te tjera i dha dhe fame, Skenderbeu eshte simboli i bashkimit dhe qendreses se nje populli qe edhe pse nuk qe i formuar si komb ndiente nevojen e mbrojtjes ndaj pushtuesve aziatik te nje feje tjeter. Nga kjo perfitoi dhe Evropa kristiane. Sado ngjashmeri te kene keto dy figura historike diferenca midis tyre eshte e madhe. Skenderbeu ngelet Skenderbe.
Rycki

----------


## Albo

Zoterinj te nderuar !

Nese ky shkrim do te qe publikuar ne forumin e historise, nuk do te kishin lindur edhe polemikat por eshte postuar ne ate te ceshtjes kombetare. Historine ne te gjithe e lexojme me syte tane, dhe te gjithe e pershtjellojme ne mendjen tona duke vecuar ato figura qe i kane dhene me shume kontribut ceshtjes kombetare. Pasi e bera kete sqarim, pa dashur te gjykoj historine, po shpreh kendveshtrimin tim mbi figuren e Ali Pashes.


*1. Cfare kontributi i dha Ali Pasha ceshtjes shqiptare?*

Nuk me vjen ne mendje asgje, qofte edhe nje atribut i vetem i kesaj figure historike. Ky nuk e ngriti pashallekun me flamurin e Skenderbeut, ky e ngriti nen flamurin e otomaneve. Vertet ky u largua dhe konfliktua me porten e larte, por kete nuk e beri ne emer te "shqiptareve" por ne emer te pushtetit personal te Ali Pashajt. Jo me kot Aliu e quajti veten PASHA, dhe ky ishte pashai me i pasur i gjithe perandorise otomane ne gjithe egzistencen e saj.

Ne lidhje "diplomacine" e tij dhe arritjen e hapjes se disa perfaqesive te huaja brenda pashallekut te tij, keto diplomaci nuk u hapen ne Shqiperi por ne PASHALLEKUN E JANINES qe i perkiste Ali Pashait. Pra nuk egziston aspak lidhja midis ceshtjes kombetare shqiptare dhe kesaj figure. Per mua Ali Pashaj mund te krahasohet shume mire me Zani Caushet e 1997 qe arriten te mbajne nen kontroll nje Vlore te tere, por jo se u behej vone per vlonjatet por si nje menyre per te rrjepur ate popull ne menyre qe te pasuronin vetveten.

Per ta mbyllur, Ali Pasha zgjon interesin e shqiptareve mbi "bemat e tij" dhe duhet lexuar me kureshtje. Ama te futesh Ali Pashen ne rangun e figurave kombetare, jam i bindur qe ky konstatim do ta bente per te qeshur vete Aliun. Problemi yne eshte se i shohim ngjarjet e gati 2 shekujve me pare me syzet e kohes qe jetojme.

----------


## Rycki2001

Gjithsesi ky eshte nje vleresim siç e thoni dhe ju sipas kendveshtrimit tuaj. Por po ju permend disa atribute te Pashait te Janines. Ai ngriti flamurin ne Janine qe ishte kryeqendra e tij dhe per kohen ishte nje arritje pasi Shqiperia nuk ekzistonte si shtet. Ai vendosi marrdhenie diplomatike me fuqite me te medha te kohes dhe perfaqesite ishin ne Janine (120 KM nga Tepelena, 60 KM nga kufiri i sotem me Greqine) sepse Janina ishte pjese e Shqiperise se kohes. Pavaresisht se pse e beri Ali Tepelena ate qe beri, ai eshte figure e historise. Morali dhe figura e tij nuk mund te gjykohen me standartet e sotme. Por levizjet e tij diplomatike, drejtesia (thuhet qe Ali Pashai  e peshonte drejtesine me kandar...) dhe rregulli ne pashallekun e tij jane proverbiale. Sigurisht qe ai masakroi por ku per drejtesi (mori hakun e se emes...) ku per te siguruar pushtetin.
Megjithate nga sa di une historiografia shqiptare por dhe te huajt e kane vleresuar figuren e tij. Kujtojme Bajronin e madh. Nejse secili ka kendveshtrimin e tij...
Rycki

----------


## Albo

Rycky, titulli i temes eshte "Ali Pashe Tepelena-figure Kombtare". Ti si mendon se Ali Pasha konsiderohet "figure historike" apo figure kombetare?

Barbarite e Ali Pashe Tepelenes jane "proverbiale" jo hakemarrjet pasi hakmarrjet jane deri diku te pranueshme. Mos harro se asaj Janine qe ti ze ne goje Ali Pashai i mbyti te gjitha vajzat ne ate qe sot quhet "Liqeni i Bucelave" pasi nenat dhe baballaret sipas gojedhenes deshen te thanin liqenin me bucela qe te shpetonin vajzat e tyre nga fundi i liqenit. Ne ate Janine Ali Pashai la edhe koken e vet ne keshtjellen e rrethuar nga "liqeni i ngrire". Koincidence historike?

Sa per kontrast, greket pretendojne se Ali Pashai ka qene turk dhe jo me origjine shqiptare. Greket shquhen per manipulime te historise por ne kete rast ata nuk kane sec fitojne nga kjo. A egziston nje dokument apo rrefim i besueshem qe flet per origjinen shqiptare te pashait?

Pika qe une ngre eshte se Ali Pashai mund te jete shume gjera, por jo figure kombetare.

----------

